# new ZebraLight H30 UI etc.



## ZebraLight

We are currently working on a CR123A/RCR123 powered H30 headlamp (will be released in December). Major changes in the H30 include:
- a narrower flood beam, around 75 degree, without hotspot, center area lux reading is about 130% over that of the H50 driven at the same current.
- a recessed lens, as a glare shield plus some protection to the lens
- higher high
- a more traditional clip with narrower gap between the clip and the light
- a lanyard hole on the clip
- shorter than the H50, volume and weight are about the same
- a push button switch for single hand operations

EDIT: several UI designs

(1) soft push button click: OFF, low, med, high, OFF, click while ON for more than a few seconds, OFF

(2) double action push button (like those shutter release buttons on cameras):
light click ---------- low
hard click ----------- high
double light click ---- medium
light click when ON --- OFF

(3) double action push button with momentary:
light press and hold --------- momentary low
further press while mom low - momentary high
hard press and hold --------- momentary high
light click ------------------- constant low
hard click ------------------- constant high
double light click ------------ constant medium
light click when on ---------- off

(4) digital 3 level ramping
press and hold ------------ cycle through low, med and high, release to set
when ON, click to OFF
when ON, press and hold ---cycle through low, med and high, release to set


CAD image:






Any comments?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Sounds great! :thumbsup:

Any pics yet?


----------



## Daniel_sk

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Sounds great, it's good that the flood is going to be a bit narrower (it was too much diffused for hiking, for my taste).
The UI seems to be simple and fast. Thank you for keeping your lights simple and not putting 100 different modes.
I am waiting either for the 18650 (if it won't be too big) or a new AA version.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Sounds good. I hope the diffference between hard and soft clicks is not too bad, since this would be used with gloves on some of the time.

Hoping for some kind of overdischarge protection/warning for Li-on.


Also, if this design were done in 1 AA too, I would certainly buy another Zebra.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



[email protected] said:


> Sounds great! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any pics yet?


 
CAD image


----------



## gunga

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Looks sweet!

:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*


----------



## paulr

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

1. UI is too complicated. I say get rid of the medium level altogether--two levels is enough.

2. Lanyard hole in the clip sticking up past the edge of the cylinder looks annoying to me, like it can poke into things. I'd much rather have an integral lanyard hole (think of the corner cutaway in the 2AA minimag) even if it makes the light a couple mm longer.

3. I much prefer the AA or AAA format to 123.

I have mixed feelings about the 75 degree lens. The totally diffused beam of the H50 was almost unique among flashlights and it is just fantastic for close-up use. It's not so good for hiking but 75 degrees isn't so good for hiking either. I'd rather have something fantastic for close-up and lousy for distance, than something mediocre at both. The main use of a headlamp is to have both hands free, which usually means close-up (fixing something, setting up a tent, etc). If I want to light something in the distance I can use a handheld light.


----------



## cat

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*




Keep the headband the same so headband can be used for all models. Standard zebralight headband. 

Narrower flood ? For me, the H50-P4 flood is perfect. I love it. 

Will this one have the same GITD thing to attach to the strap?




paulr said:


> The totally diffused beam of the H50 was almost unique among flashlights and it is just fantastic for close-up use. It's not so good for hiking but 75 degrees isn't so good for hiking either. I'd rather have something fantastic for close-up and lousy for distance, than something mediocre at both. The main use of a headlamp is to have both hands free, which usually means close-up (fixing something, setting up a tent, etc). If I want to light something in the distance I can use a handheld light.



Yes! both hands free, close-up ...fixing something, working on bike, making tea or finding something in dark room... *perfect!* 



> UI is too complicated. I say get rid of the medium level altogether--two levels is enough.


No need for medium. High and Low. Keep it simple. Take out the Medium, then the UI is not so complicated. Soft-touch forward click Medium, click again High. 
Off - Medium - High - Off. Simple.


----------



## Daekar

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

I'm on the fence about this UI, because I tend to use my headlamps while wearing gloves... I'm thinking that the UI for my H50 is more appropriate for that use , ironically. I question the need for a momentary on a headlamp, actually. What's wrong with a nice regular clicky that goes Off-Low-Med-High-Off? I can't think of a time where I'd use a momentary feature on a headlamp. It's not a tactical item, certainly... and using a momentary defeats the "hands-free" purpose of a headlamp because, well, you've only got one hand free.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



paulr said:


> 1. UI is too complicated. I say get rid of the medium level altogether--two levels is enough.



I can't agree with this, three is the best number of modes for me.

Zebralight: Wow that looks really nice. Im looking forward especially for double led 18650 headlamp :naughty:


----------



## Daniel_sk

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



jirik_cz said:


> I can't agree with this, three is the best number of modes for me.


 
+1 Definitely, three modes are more useful IMHO. Imagine you would just have very low and then very high (with a short runtime)... I would like to choose something between, with a reasonable runtime and enought brightness for most tasks.

I really like the new design, are you planning to make an AA version in this new design?


----------



## Supernam

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

I want NOW!


----------



## Pumaman

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

I like everything about it but the lanyard attachment sticking up. otherwise looks very useful and will likely buy one.
EDIT: I have an H50 set to arrive in a couple days, so I may have more feedback then. but, after reading the comments, i agree there is no need for momentary on this light. a reliable, recessed, well waterproofed clickie with low-med-high-off seems best.


----------



## Tronic

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Wow, this light is looking good!!! 

I like my H50, but the H30 seems to be a great improvement. :rock:

I agree that the UI is too complicated.
I would prefer a soft push-button. Every push change the brightness to the next level. 
OFF - LO - MEDIUM - HIGH - OFF
Push the button if the light is more than 2 second on any level turn the light off. (Same UI as the PT EOS)

The H50 headband was not very comfortable
How about change the band attachment to something like this?


----------



## spoonrobot

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Is there going to be a lock-out ability?


----------



## Daniel_sk

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



spoonrobot said:


> Is there going to be a lock-out ability?


Very good question.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



Tronic said:


> Wow, this light is looking good!!!
> 
> I like my H50, but the H30 seems to be a great improvement. :rock:
> 
> I agree that the UI is too complicated.
> I would prefer a soft push-button. Every push change the brightness to the next level.
> OFF - LO - MEDIUM - HIGH - OFF
> Push the button if the light is more than 2 second on any level turn the light off. (Same UI as the PT EOS)
> 
> The H50 headband was not very comfortable


 

I agree all around, tho I never had a problem with the headband...
UI is a good idea. THis is simpler and better.

Momentary is not needed on a headlamp. Simplicity is.

No 2 stage switch on the headlamp. Just single stage with lockout is fine.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



spoonrobot said:


> Is there going to be a lock-out ability?


 
You can turn the tailcap a little bit.


----------



## ZebraLight

updated UI designs, in the order of preferance:

(1) soft push button click: OFF, low, med, high, OFF. click while ON for more than a few seconds, OFF

(2) double action (camera shutter release type) button:
light click ---------- low
hard click ----------- high
double light click ---- medium
light click when ON --- OFF

(3) the original complicated double action ...


----------



## afahmic

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



Daniel_sk said:


> +1 Definitely, three modes are more useful IMHO. Imagine you would just have very low and then very high (with a short runtime)... I would like to choose something between, with a reasonable runtime and enought brightness for most tasks.



AND



paulr said:


> 2. Lanyard hole in the clip sticking up past the edge of the cylinder looks annoying to me, like it can poke into things. I'd much rather have an integral lanyard hole (think of the corner cutaway in the 2AA minimag) even if it makes the light a couple mm longer.
> 
> 3. I much prefer the AA or AAA format to 123.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the 75 degree lens. The totally diffused beam of the H50 was almost unique among flashlights and it is just fantastic for close-up use. It's not so good for hiking but 75 degrees isn't so good for hiking either. I'd rather have something fantastic for close-up and lousy for distance, than something mediocre at both. The main use of a headlamp is to have both hands free, which usually means close-up (fixing something, setting up a tent, etc). If I want to light something in the distance I can use a handheld light.



I second that.


----------



## regulator

That looks really cool! I like the idea of a the 75 degree flood and think it would make better use of the light output - sort of a more "directional" flood rather than light being scattered all over. I like the UI. I'm in.

It also looks like it could be a very useful task/pocket light. Like a super mini angle light. OK - when can I get one!


----------



## nzbazza

The H30 is looking really nice!!! 

My $0.02 on varoius things:

Like the design changes to the head.

Please keep the the 3 levels.

The lanyard attachment needs to be integral/recessed into the body.

Like the even 75 deg beam with no hotspot in the centre.

Another UI idea: Hard click for On/Off, soft click/press to cycle through levels Low -> Med -> Hi (ala Fenix P2D) otherwise ZL's option 1.

I don't think momentary modes are necessary.

Lockout via unscrewing tailcap is great idea.

Once the H30 design is finished would like to see updated H50 with same features.

Keep up the good work George!


----------



## GaryF

ZebraLight said:


> (1) soft push button click: OFF, low, med, high, OFF. click while ON for more than a few seconds, OFF.



That is the interface I would suggest. The 75 degree beam sounds great. And I would hate to see it lose the medium level - please keep 3 levels.

I will echo what a few others have said, It would be nice to see these new features (narrower beam and switch) in the H50 eventually. That would motivate me to purchase another one.


----------



## :)>

I definitely would want the newer lights to have 3 levels on them and I would keep the user interface as simple as possible... twistie.


----------



## Daekar

Allow me agree with others who have posted already posted:

1. I greatly prefer your simplified UI as quoted below, and agree with the order of preference - definitely the soft-push button click. As a bonus, this will probably make it easier to use with gloves on (especially if the button is physically manifested in the shape/placement/size as shown in the CAD rendering)... might not sound like that big a deal, but a task light is more likely to be used in situations where the hands require protection than others so it should be a good advertising point!


ZebraLight said:


> updated UI designs, in the order of preferance:
> 
> (1) soft push button click: OFF, low, med, high, OFF. click while ON for more than a few seconds, OFF
> 
> (2) double action (camera shutter release type) button:
> light click ---------- low
> hard click ----------- high
> double light click ---- medium
> light click when ON --- OFF
> 
> (3) the original complicated double action ...



If for some reason your engineers feel that the (1) option in the above quote is unsuitable, please have them consider the UI as posted in the below quote - it would be preferable to the double action listed as your (2) choice:


nzbazza said:


> Another UI idea: Hard click for On/Off, soft click/press to cycle through levels Low -> Med -> Hi (ala Fenix P2D) otherwise ZL's option 1.



2. Please keep three levels. The percentage differences between levels on the H50 were very well chosen, making each level uniquely useful. The medium level has gotten the most use on mine on walks and working on my car (which the flood beam is PERFECT for btw, I'll never do night work on a vehicle without my ZebraLight from now on).

3. I agree that the lanyard attachment needs to be altered in some fashion. As it currently stands, it looks as if it will easily break off, bend, dig into something, poke while in a pocket, etc. Of course, we only have one view of the model but the lanyard attachment does seem to be a different piece of metal than the body housing. Is this a removable "lanyard clip"...? I don't know what kind of springy metal might fit the bill, but if you want to keep the lanyard attachment point in a similar shape as shown, I believe most people's objections might be solved by allowing it to securely swivel 180 degrees downward to be flush with the rest of the light - if the sheet metal is springy and conforms to approximately the same curve as the bodytube OD, then that would act as a locking feature as well. My only concern would be the method of swivel-attachment for an implementation like that. It would be important to keep it as flush to the body as possible, and shouldn't compromise the integrity of the bodytube.

4. I like the 75 degree beam without the hotspot! Although I wouldn't want to change it on my H50, I think having a slightly tighter beam would be beneficial in most scenarios - it will slightly increase the lux rating allowing for greater throw with the same drive current or the same throw with less current. I think this change will definitely make the light more useful - I've found that during walks, a deal of light goes into the sky/treetops even when I have it swiveled down so it almost lights my toes as I walk.

5. +1 for tailcap lockout. I don't usually use this feature but many people do and it will definitely be a good selling point.

6. +1 for the updated H50 as well... but not too soon! I'd put it off until some emitter advances have taken place and you've finished with your current projects. I really like the twisty interface on my H50, so I probably wouldn't spend the money on another one unless it had some tangible runtime/output improvements.

7. While I agree that if not properly adjusted the H50 headband isn't the most comfortable I would have to question the setup proposed in the image posted by user Tronic: it appears that under that band configuration, all of the strain from the band would be directly bore by the bracket itself - is the bracket capable of long-term durability if used that way - IOW, will the stress induce fatigue-related failure? I'm not opposed to that setup, merely raising a concern - personally I like the way it is now... with a bit thicker bracket backing perhaps, between the bodytube and forehead?


----------



## monkeyboy

I vote for interface number (1)

(1) soft push button click: OFF, low, med, high, OFF, click while ON for more than a few seconds, OFF

Keep it simple. This like a typical bike light interface

Number (3) is way too complicated and a momentary mode is useless on a headlamp IMO. I like the idea of a recessed lens to avoid blinding people. I think a (very) small diameter reflector would better though since less light would be wasted.


----------



## Lurveleven

I really like the idea with the double action push button, but it is important that it is easy to use when wearing gloves. Maybe there should be a finger stopper/grip device at the middle of the light head so it doesn't move on your head when you push the button? (I would put my thumb on it and use the index finger for pushing the button).
I find myself using the middle mode the most when using my headlamps to achieve acceptable runtime without having to change batteries in foul weather (because that is a real PITA). So for me the most sensible UI would be:

On light button down: low mode
On light button up before 1.5 sec : medium mode
On light button up after 1.5 sec : low mode
On hard button down: high mode
On hard button up before 5 sec : high mode
On hard button up after 5 sec : lock out button/light
When locked, push hard button for 5 sec to release.
When on in low mode, hold light button down for 1.5 sec to switch to medium mode.
When on in medium mode, hold light button down for 1.5 sec to switch to low mode.
When on in high mode, hard click to return to previous mode (low, medium or off).

I hope this made sense? The advantage with this UI is that medium mode is the default mode when clicking the light button while low mode is easily available and can be accessed directly without blinding you with the middle mode, and all modes is available without double clicking which is impossible with gloves.

So how bright should the different modes be? The low mode should be low enough for comfortable reading a map at 40 cm with night adapted eyes, the two other modes should be regulated for runtime instead of brightness. I feel 8 hours medium and 2 hours high is the best trade off.

If the double action push button idea doesn't work out, then I hope you can make a single mode light with 8 hours runtime.

Sigbjoern


----------



## whc

Wow very nice, really like the button UI, and the looks is also very nice, and would defiantly be in for one of these.

Will there be a 1xAA version of it two?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



Tronic said:


> Wow, this light is looking good!!!
> 
> I like my H50, but the H30 seems to be a great improvement. :rock:
> 
> I agree that the UI is too complicated.
> I would prefer a soft push-button. Every push change the brightness to the next level.
> OFF - LO - MEDIUM - HIGH - OFF
> Push the button if the light is more than 2 second on any level turn the light off. (Same UI as the PT EOS)
> 
> The H50 headband was not very comfortable
> How about change the band attachment to something like this?


 

+1 to what Tronic said. I also like 3 levels. Low for ultimate run-time, Med when you need enough light for walking around camp while still providing good battery life, and Hi when you need serious light and don't care about battery life. I also like the soft touch level changes since that's what my brain is most used to.

Although I'd like to see all the Zebralights with a standard sized headband, if it had a top strap that would really be helpful for jogging and hiking. I guess that would require changing the light bracket though.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

*New ZebraLight H30*

UI No1 gets my vote ..... nice and simple
... a low, low ... happy medium ... supernova high...

and an easy to press raised switch button, i don`t want to have to switch it on with my
finger nail !! .......:thumbsup:

................. Thanks ZebraLight


----------



## photonhoer

After our many hours of use in Guyana, I have some personal opinions about some of the questions posed about the new UI:

1) You really should keep the three levels. In prolonged use, they are each very valuable. Two would compromise things too much - too low a high, too high a low, etc.

2) Keep it simple *****. The interface really needs to be intuitive, not a memory exercise.

$ 0.02

John


----------



## mkrabach

I am in favor of a simple UI, forget the momentary feature, three levels is fine. With gloves, fancy pressing is fussy. Just a round-robin clicking, with memory for the last setting.

I also don't like to use all expensive 123 batteries. AA (alkaline and rechargable) are found every where in USA and are a standard size. As for the less duration on the AA batteries, just carry a pocket or backpack with a few extra rechargable NiMH. Especially now that the new slow discharge NiMH ones are coming out, you don't have to worry too much about self-discharge on a long trip. 

As far as the beam angle, how about a 90 deg. The Ray-O-Vac 1 watt Sportsman Xtreme has a beam about 55 deg in the diffuser mode. I hacked a 90 deg headlamp that is weak, but gives a nice walking beam. <http://www.krabach.info/headlamp/headlamp.html> Sort of hiking in bright moonlight. And the fact that it is weak, it does not upset my night vision too much. That is one good reason for a weak low beam in the sequence. The true utility of your light is the close up work with a large beam. Not many headlamps do it even adequately. If I am walking/hiking I use the headlamp to see the trail, and if I want to examine a feature in the distance I just use a high powered AA hand flashlight, such as one with a Cree XR-E 3 watt, or similar. It is far easier to scan with a hand flashlight than move your head around searching for some object in the distance.


.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## DevL

I like UI number 1 option.
I agree make the lanyard attachment part of the light and not stick out.
I like the 75 degree beam.
Make one in AA just like that 123 version.
If a half tun of the tail cap works for lock out that is fine, as long as it is still waterproof.
Keep the 3 modes.


----------



## PeLu

ZebraLight said:


> (1) soft push button click: OFF, low, med, high, OFF, click while ON for more than a few seconds, OFF


Best one.
I also vote for keeping the three levels as they are, I use medium most but I'm happy having the others. 
I would like to have an AA version. 
The current flood beam is wonderful, will see if the 75° beam is as good as the current one. Sounds a little bit narrow.


----------



## Kiessling

Why does the first great CR123 headlamp ... a project that I thought would be really great when looking at the H50 ... why does this headlamp get ruined by the ever present demon of a multi-click interface?
I guess it must be destiny ...  

I am out then.

bernie


----------



## regulator

Most definately will buy one. I like UI #1 and #2. #2 seems very easy to use and am leaning towards that one. Either one is fine. #3 is a little to much.

I'll say it again, I think this is one cool looking light for use as a pocket light as well. The design looks so rugged but sleek at the same time. I like the button switch design/location and it will make it very easy to use one handed.

Will this be able to use rechargable Cr123's?


----------



## Unforgiven

ZebraLight,

I have asked via email without a reply so I will ask here.

What are the drive currents of the various headlamps you currently offer and plan to offer in the future?

I'm with Kiessling on the Keep it simple and lose the click, click, click, click.




And on a last note in this post. You are a supporting manufacture in the Market Place. Why have you not started any threads there? That is where the sales should be taking place anyway. That isn't to say that you can't introduce ideas and ask for input here though. Customer input is always a plus and your informative posts are most appreciated. But pursuing the sales in those threads (on CPF) directly or indirectly is to be avoided and needs to be kept on the Marketplace.


----------



## bhds

Kiessling said:


> Why does the first great CR123 headlamp ... a project that I thought would be really great when looking at the H50 ... why does this headlamp get ruined by the ever present demon of a multi-click interface?
> I guess it must be destiny ...
> 
> bernie



+1
_*Please*_ dont get carried away with complicated interfaces. 
Leave the fancy stuff to Fenix and the white wall hunting James Bond wannabees.


----------



## bwm

Definitely UI number 1 - off, low, medium, high, off. Keep all three levels. I find myself using low at night, medium for walking and high for tasks.

Beam angle - I think a 90 degree beam would be more useful. My CR2 Ion beam is less than 90 degrees and sometimes I would find myself wishing the beam was a little wider. With a narrower beam the light would be brighter and I might be able to use medium for tasks instead of high allowing for longer runtime.

A better clip is great - I have given up on using the clip which came with my H50.

I agree with other posters that if a lanyard attachment is provided I would like it to be part of the body of the light even if it makes the light longer.

Brian


----------



## Any Cal.

I passed on the H50 due to the hugely wide beam w/ no spot. I think that the 75d beam mentioned, or the 90, would be nice. Also like the UI #1. Needs the lockout feature mentioned.
I think if there were no lanyard hole at all, everyone would still get along fine. It is primarily a headlamp, after all. Maybe make a ring available w/ a lanyard attachment point.
Rechargeable 123s would be nice, but not neccesarily a deal breaker.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Sounds pretty good for the most part.
Please keep it simple! Multi-clicking is frowned upon by many.
Of the three options #2 sounds the best. I like the idea of the double switch peovided it is reliable. Waterproofness is tremendously more important on a headlamp IMO. So be sue that switch plays nice when (extremely) wet.
As for the beam angle... a comparison photo might do well for us to compare the H50 vs. the H30.


----------



## cat

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



Supernam said:


> I want NOW!



 Yes, but no compromising of quality. The switch, especially, like PhantomPhoto mentions, must be right, from the start. The kind of switch I have in mind can be quite expensive. It's not as simple and long-lasting as the twisty cap switch.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

UI to be as simple as possible please. If you put multi-clicks on it, I won't be getting one.


----------



## ZebraLight

Unforgiven said:


> ZebraLight,
> What are the drive currents of the various headlamps you currently offer and plan to offer in the future?


 
The LED on the H50 (P4 and Q5) is driven at 10mA for low, 50mA for med, and about 280mA for high. For the H30, we will most likely keep the same currents for the low and medium, and bump up the current a little bit for high.


----------



## Daekar

ZebraLight said:


> The LED on the H50 (P4 and Q5) is driven at 10mA for low, 50mA for med, and about 280mA for high. For the H30, we will most likely keep the same currents for the low and medium, and bump up the current a little bit for high.



Sounds like good choices to me, Bravo for keeping that low-low! I think since the battery capacity for the H60 is going to be higher it might be nice to have a _very slightly _higher medium setting to make that setting more useful. Keep up the good work, I'm looking forward to seeing/reading reviews and releases!


----------



## ZebraLight

regulator said:


> Will this be able to use rechargable Cr123's?


 
Yes.


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds good so far, but I would like the simplest ui possible, momentary and change brightness with soft click, on/off with hard click. 
(And please start at low)


----------



## cat

+1. :thumbsup:


@everyone wanting an AA version. We already have an AA version. I understand you want an AA version with these new CR123A version features. I know some people who want the same as the first version, but with CR123 battery because that's what they've standardised on.


----------



## nuggett

Off-Low-High= SOLD


----------



## regulator

ZebraLight - I like the current settings (this is to the LED I presume). I would not go too much higther on the high mode, maybe 330 -350 max. Anything more does not produce much more light but starts to consume energy as heat as the LED becomes less efficient. But I am sure you are aware of this - just thought I would say it. Maybe 75ma on medium would be ok if you are planning any other changes.


----------



## David_Web

"(3) double action push button with momentary:
light press and hold --------- momentary low
further press while mom low - momentary high
hard press and hold --------- momentary high
light click ------------------- constant low
hard click ------------------- constant high
double light click ------------ constant medium
light click when on ---------- off"

I could hug you!

I think this is the first light I could buy regardless of price.
But please don't make it too expensive for a poor student.

And do keep 3 levels!

Do you think the body would be easier to hold if it was flared like an aleph cr2 body?
Link to pic


----------



## Dr.K

Very cool,

I think it's a good idea about the slightly narrower beam, bravo. I keep the glare shield on my H50 all the time. So, to get more lux, and longer runtimes will be a HUGE plus over the H50.

the pushbutton UI seems like it will be better for me (as long as a lockout is available), I like option number 1 on your list best, although I can use the twist feature when my H50 is clipped to my hat no problem.

I'm sure headband comfort is always an issue, but I almost always have some sort of hat on when sporting a headlamp

Now, for the real question that has been scratching at me for some time now.

Where is the 18650 version? Do you have a design in mind, or a picture you could show us? Please, Please, pretty Please! :naughty:


----------



## regulator

Oh - it would be VERY cool if the switch button was luminous. Unless it is a hard button not made of soft material. You made mention of a "camera" type button and there are some very nice buttons available if you were to get one and use it on this light. Either way, keep that cool luminous holder as a supplied accesory.

Anxiously awaiting this light!


----------



## Taepo

My humble opinion:

-Forget the momentary. The point of a headlamp is to have both hands free. What good is it to use one hand awkwardly holding a button on your forehead? Easier just to press the button for on, then press for off when you're done. Can't imagine much signaling use on a headlamp light.

-I don't mind 3 modes, but with 3 or more levels, memory is very convenient. Medium will probably be the most commonly used and it would be annoying having to cycle to it each time I use the headlamp. If memory is not an option, at least have -medium- as the first setting from off, then click low, click high, click off.


----------



## RGB_LED

I like the 3-levels on my H50 headlamp as they are all useful. UI #1 is perfect... simple but effective. Or, if it's not too expensive to design, a programmable UI so you can choose... :thumbsup:

While the wide angle of light is unique, I find that it's a bit too wide and, when I use it outdoors, most of the spill is wasted on the peripheral when it really doesn't benefit too much. I like the idea of narrowing the angle.

I don't mind an integrated lanyard but I'm not keen on the design in the cad diagram. I'm also not a big fan of the headband as I find the light spins a bit after you turn it on - would prefer a bracket of some kind but that would likely increase the cost.

Overall, I'm actually surprised that, although this is not one of my more powerful lights, I actually like this light a lot because of the small size, light weight, straightforward UI and the fact it runs on a single 'AA' battery. :twothumbs


----------



## ZebraLight

Dr.K said:


> Very cool,
> 
> Where is the 18650 version? Do you have a design in mind, or a picture you could show us? Please, Please, pretty Please! :naughty:


 

The very first 18650 powered light will be the H60. The H60 will look just like the H30, with slightly bigger diameter and longer length. The H30 and the H60 will share the same UI, switch designs and components.


----------



## paulr

I don't object to 3 levels per se, I just think a 3rd level is not worth the cost in increased UI complexity unless it's done in a very simple way. I suggest: No momentary. No two level pushbutton. No multiple clicks. No memory. Just:

When the light is off:
Push button and hold it down (or let go): it goes to low as soon as you push it, to medium after 0.5 seconds, to high after 1 second, and back to low after 2 seconds. When you let go, it stays in whatever setting it was on when you let go.

When the light is on:
Push button and let go after less than 0.5 seconds: turn off
Push button and hold: do nothing for 0.5 seconds, then cycle through low->med->high->low etc. until user lets go of the button.

The BEST 3-level pushbutton interface is probably not feasible in this light. It's to use 4 separate buttons (low, med, high, off). Next best is an up-down rocker switch (two buttons). These one-button setups will never completely satisfy.

Finally are you still going to do a 1aaa version?


----------



## ZebraLight

paulr said:


> I don't object to 3 levels per se, I just think a 3rd level is not worth the cost in increased UI complexity unless it's done in a very simple way. I suggest: No momentary. No two level pushbutton. No multiple clicks. No memory. Just:
> 
> When the light is off:
> Push button and hold it down (or let go): it goes to low as soon as you push it, to medium after 0.5 seconds, to high after 1 second, and back to low after 2 seconds. When you let go, it stays in whatever setting it was on when you let go.
> 
> When the light is on:
> Push button and let go after less than 0.5 seconds: turn off
> Push button and hold: do nothing for 0.5 seconds, then cycle through low->med->high->low etc. until user lets go of the button.
> 
> The BEST 3-level pushbutton interface is probably not feasible in this light. It's to use 4 separate buttons (low, med, high, off). Next best is an up-down rocker switch (two buttons). These one-button setups will never completely satisfy.
> 
> Finally are you still going to do a 1aaa version?


 
paulr, thanks for your suggestions. I've added the digital 3 level ramping as 4th UI option. 

We will have an 1AAA H40 sometimes after the H60.


----------



## paulr

Cool. Are you going to re-do the H50 to have the pushbutton and 75 degree lens?

I also think you should make the bracket more rigid and make the headband narrower (less material->more compact to stow).


----------



## Bushman5

Hi Zebralight! 

do you have any plans to make a RED led zebralight ? :naughty:


----------



## ZebraLight

paulr said:


> Cool. Are you going to re-do the H50 to have the pushbutton and 75 degree lens?
> 
> I also think you should make the bracket more rigid and make the headband narrower (less material->more compact to stow).


 
We don't have any specific plan for a 75 degree AA headlamp yet. 

We are currently evaluating 3/4" headbands for the H30.


----------



## regulator

Wow a 1AAA H40? That would be very cool if it is like the H30 but only smaller. Now I want yet another light - dangit! I should stop searching here. 

PaulR - the UI that you described is a very nice functioning one.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Useree

I'll go with interface number (2).

The reason is I can quickly switch to my desired light level from off without having to cycle through the other levels. If I want to swith to high, I don't have to cycle through low & medium to get to it, just one action is needed to get to any level. Of course the switch should reliable for long term usage & waterproof.

I'll usually use the H50-Q5 medium level for daily task & brightness is perfect. I use the high level mostly for night treking/hiking but the short runtime ruins the fun, well can't expect AA to do it all . For CR123 to have longer runtime that'll be great. H50 beam angle seems fine to me. If you want to narrow it 90degrees angle should sufficient. For 75degrees angle seems too narrow from the current H50 120degrees angle & afraid you will lose side peripheral illumination which I'm already getting used to when trekking.

Low & medium level brightness you should keep it, its perfect. Higher high is great if can get more runtime with it thou, & it will be more than perfect. Hell, I actually been wanting the 18650 model :naughty:.


----------



## daywalker

I really like the #4 UI. I think this is the best compromise. If you like only one setting you let it stay in that mode and only turn it off and on.


----------



## cave dave

I'd recommend a 90deg beam, with much more light in the center than the H50. A small shallow textured reflector with SSC like in the Liteflux LF2, produces a great all around wide angle beam that can be used for reading and the like but still has enough throw for walking.

The H50 sucks at distances past 10 feet, and way too much light is wasted to the top and sides so 120 deg was overkill.


----------



## Daniel_sk

cave dave said:


> The H50 sucks at distances past 10 feet, and way too much light is wasted to the top and sides so 120 deg was overkill.


Exactly. Too much light is wasted, especially in the outdoors (hiking) - most of the light just disappears in the sky, in the distance or in the corners. I see the 70deg flood as a big improvement and I am waiting for the new AA version. A small reflector would be even better, but that would be probably difficult to manufacture in such a small headlamp...


----------



## Light-Eater

Narrower 75 deg. flood beam is good. But please oh please can we have AA.


----------



## Dr.K

Thanks for describing the h60, I will be getting on of those.


----------



## Light-Eater

To clarify, the current H50's are almost perfect, however the reason I chose not to buy it is because of the 120 deg. flood beam. If there's a ~75 deg. or less flood *AA* version, zebralight would definitely get my money. All other features such as the UI of the H50's are fine and IMHO should be left as is, just remember the KISS principle.


----------



## paulr

Light-eater, for clarification, have you actually tried an H50 and have you tried some other wide flood beam? I just don't expect 75 deg to be much different from 120 deg. It might be slightly better for a narrow range of uses. It will still be poor for outdoor use involving distance. And it will be worse than the 120 deg for close-up use. On the other hand, the H50's UI (multi twist), while tolerable, is not remotely KISS. 

I think for outdoor users wanting a light with some throw, 75 degrees still won't satisfy, and ZL should offer a version with a traditional focused reflector (i.e. 15 degrees or so hotspot with wider spill). Or maybe there could be a screw-in lens or something that would let the user switch configurations.


----------



## Light-Eater

Paulr, I had an old incan headlamp which I think has around 80 or so deg. of flood and even that was annoying to the people around me. Maybe like you said, I should look for 20 deg or lower since I just want what's in front of me to be lit and not annoy people to the left and right, especially while camping. Now I realize maybe zebralight is targeting a different audience, but IMHO, the H50 is pretty close to a perfect headlamp that I would choose. 

The UI, I don't mind, as long as it is not overly complicated, since most of the time you only need to turn it on once to do whatever work and then turn it off once done.

If there's a head lamp out there like the H50 with: cree LED, 1 AA batt, light, not floody, decent run time, I'd buy in a heartbeat. The current H50 met most of those, I just wish zebralight would revamp it or make a H50-no-flood edition once they've finish with the H30. 

Sorry if I veered off topic.


----------



## paulr

You could try the Rayovac 1aa light, nowhere near as nice as the ZL's, but it's pretty cheap. Note that the H50 would be larger if it had any type of focusing device.

Re an incan with an 80 degree beam: was that really a pure flood, with no reflector? More usually, there will be a bright center spot and a wider but dimmer spill. The great thing about the H50 is that it has no hot spot. You get an enormous wide circle on the wall that is almost the same intensity everywhere. Reading with it is like reading under a fluorescent office fixture. The page is lit completely evenly and there's none of the eye fatigue that results from having a hot spot. This is part of why I like it so much.


----------



## Light-Eater

paulr, that old incan had a reflector, albeit it still annoyed people when I barely even glanced in their direction. It was heavy too, using like 4 aa's. 
I agree that the H50 maybe was made for close up task (ie. reading books, solderings, etc.). For now though I'm crossing my fingers that zl will come up with something that is as small, light and nice as the H50, but made the medium range, not necessarily for throw, but also not floody.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

*Re: New ZebraLight H30*

..................................... UI NUMBER 4 :thumbsup:
great suggestion paulr !

................. Thanks ZebraLight


----------



## jirik_cz

The best UI is (1) for me.


----------



## afahmic

What if only simple three logarithmic stages (low - med -high) like the current H50, but with additional memory capability?


----------



## Daekar

No no no no no.... no memory! No extra junk! Remember, _anything_ added to the light adds expense, weight, and size. The beauty of the H50 is in its simplicity, weight, and and size. If ZL allows these new lights to become bloatware, they'll lose what made the first light good. Headlamps are the best example of the KISS principle being of paramount importance, and I know quite a few CPFers will take their money somewhere else if the H30 ends up being a feature-laden clumsy light. To quote someone wiser than myself, "To do a common thing uncommonly well brings success."


----------



## cat

paulr said:


> Cool. Are you going to re-do the H50 to have the pushbutton and 75 degree lens?



Then I must get another original H40 before they stop making them. 

The headband width I like as it is. More stable, probably more comfortable than if it were narrower.


----------



## cat

paulr said:


> ... On the other hand, the H50's UI (multi twist), while tolerable, is not remotely KISS.



It's simple in that it's inexpensive to produce and very reliable. It's just not as ergonomic / easy to use as a good _simple_ button switch.


----------



## paulr

cat said:


> Then I must get another original H40 before they stop making them.
> 
> The headband width I like as it is. More stable, probably more comfortable than if it were narrower.



I think with a narrower headband, stability could still be supplied by making the bracket stiffer. The light weighs almost nothing so there shouldn't be much effect on comfort. see for example the Petzl Zipka, whose headband is a retractable cord maybe 1mm thick.

The H50 hardware may be KISS from manufacturing point of view but the UI itself (i.e. from a user's perspective) is not. For a KISS 3-level twisty interface, see the new HDS light.


----------



## cat

Daekar said:


> No no no no no.... no memory! No extra junk! Remember, _anything_ added to the light adds expense, weight, and size. The beauty of the H50 is in its simplicity, weight, and and size. If ZL allows these new lights to become bloatware, _*they'll lose what made the first light good.*_ Headlamps are the best example of the KISS principle being of paramount importance, and I know quite a few CPFers will take their money somewhere else if the H30 ends up being a feature-laden clumsy light. To quote someone wiser than myself, "To do a common thing uncommonly well brings success."



*Yes!*  +1 ! 


_Please keep it simple and reliable. _Like the H40 and H50. 

No survival-edc-ninja gizmo-gadget stuff. 
No SOS, no strobe, no multi-colors. 


Adding complexity to the switch will reduce the quality at the same price point. 



> ...the switch should reliable for long term usage & waterproof.


A really good switch could be the most expensive component of the light. 
I would be happy to pay the extra $10 or so to have a _good_ switch.

OFF --> LOW --> MEDIUM --> HIGH --> OFF
Maybe memory of last setting. 
Focus the cost of the switch on good quality. 

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## GaryF

paulr said:


> Note that the H50 would be larger if it had any type of focusing device.



It seems like I very small, low profile reflector could be used if the goal is to just rein in the flood to maybe 30 degrees or so. I'm thinking comparable in size to the reflector on an Arc AAA. Millermods seems to make that work pretty well with a Cree. This would be larger for sure, but not hugely so.


----------



## WadeF

Could Zebralight make a snap on reflector for the H50 that would tighten up the beam? It could snap on infront of the existing lens.


----------



## Weylan

I really like the new look by the way. And the light and the H50 (AA) sized which I own 2 of for family members is working out great!

I love it as a head lamp. But use it often as an area light, to shower, navigation marker, etc...

I use a Zipka Plus all the time as a headlight, specifically because it has a really good compact design most of the time.
http://www.backcountry.com/store/PTZ0199/c3/s22/Petzl-Zipka-Plus-Headlamp.html?id=73ivr4vv

It has a retracting headband. That makes it compact to carry, when not on your head, but is still easy to put on your head.

I was wondering if some sort of other adapter that could be created for the Zebra light would make it even better.

I also like the ideas you had of the
A. smaller viewing angle.
B. another vote for the 3 modes. NOT just 2.


----------



## cat

The Zebralight is great because it's not like Petzl.


----------



## jenna

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



ZebraLight said:


> CAD image



Hi ZebraLight, if you finally decide to make the user interface SIMPLE (ON/OFF) no high-medium-low etc, please let me know, I would then order ca. 1000 pieces. 
Thanks, Jenna


----------



## Bolek

Add an extansion tube for 18650 btterie for longer run time and for peopoles taking free 18650s from laptop pacs.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



jenna said:


> Hi ZebraLight, if you finally decide to make the user interface SIMPLE (ON/OFF) no high-medium-low etc, please let me know, *I would then order ca. 1000 pieces.*
> Thanks, Jenna


Well, that's a very interesting statement! Can you tell us who you would be buying these for?


----------



## cat

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

I doubt it. 
It's bs. That would normally be done privately. 

Maybe it's just a reaction to the confusion of this thread. I'm glad I'm not Zebralight having to deal with it.


----------



## El_Canyon

I love the Zebra designs but I won't be buying one until it has 1) a narrower beam that works for night time hiking and 2) runs an a AA cell. The $20 RayOVac is doing a pretty darn good job with those 2 requirements right now.


----------



## medicmerlynn

i didn't know anything about this problem with the H50... if you can call it a problem... but i don't see why there can't be a push-button H50 with the off-low-med-high-off options. i was actually going to place an order for the H50 within the next 3 days but now i'm not. i want to see what they come up with. and the 123 or AA battery problem isn't really a problem for me. i would just like something really simple and easy to use... i've heard nothing but good things about the H50, but it sounds to me like it has room for improvement. anyone have any other ideas or comments to sway me towards getting the H50?


----------



## cat

Not everyone likes a narrow bright light for hiking. Some just want 1 or 2 lumens so they can see what's in front of their feet. It's a matter of preference.


----------



## cat

medicmerlynn, yes, get one while you can. It's great. It is simple and easy to use. Get the P4 one; there's no need for the Cree for $10 more. If the CR123 version comes out with a simple click interface - like what you describe (exactly what I would like) then you can get one of them too. And keep one in the car or something. They're just nice.


----------



## sebast




----------



## Hawaiian Fire

The H30 is really appealing to me because of its push button operation. I just wish it was a AA also. I am confused about why the light flux reading of the H30 (75 degree flood) would only be 130% of the H50 (120 degree flood).

To me, the H50 radiates its light out to 1/3 of a sphere (120/360) while the H30 would radiate out about about 1/5 of a sphere (75/360). If this is accurate, shouldn't the H30 have a light flux about 60% greater than the H50 (and not just 30%)? I would love it is someone could enlighten me. OK, bad pun.

Anyone have any ideas about how much more current the H30 will send to the LED? I read that the H50 consumes .010, .060 and .280 mA (low, med, high). If the current on high is increased by 20%, that would generate about 50% greater flux at the center, something I could really appreciate.

I don't know much about batteries. How do AA alkalines compare to CR123 batteries in terms of runtime for the current draws of the ZebraLights? What about rechargeable AAs compared to RCR123s? Energizer lithium AAs are to expensive for me.


----------



## jbieszke

Zebra, 
you were anticipating a Dec release date on your H30 IU, have you recieved confirmation date from your manufacturer? Its Dec 01, time is ticking away for X-mas, do you think you will have ready for X-mas?


----------



## cmichael

Zebra, I'm still waiting for my first head lamp :shrug:


----------



## nobita

When will Zebralight begin its business in Plano, TX? I am 30 mins away from there. :twothumbs


----------



## regulator

Any updates when the H30 will be available? Also any more news on the AAA version?


----------



## cat

No rush, no pressure, no compromise in Zebralight quality.


----------



## Daekar

cat said:


> No rush, no pressure, no compromise in Zebralight quality.


+1 on that. The first Zebralight was good because it wasn't rushed. I would hate to think that subsequent models will be inferior because they felt they needed to push to get it out to satisfy a few impatient CPFers. I love my H50 and look forward to the 18650 version - and if there are buttons with a good UI and small size, then all the better. Perhaps in the future after the next models are bought out they'll offer an H50 version which has the button UI and two beams available (two different models, not two emitters on one light), the wide like it is now, and a tighter one.


----------



## fa__

You speak about 18650, but H30 will run on 1 rcr123 no?

PS: I love my H50


----------



## LowBat

I like UI #2.

As someone already posted the lanyard ring should not protrude. A small hole, or better yet, a recessed curve that retains its center like on some digital cameras is a very nice out-of-the-way lanyard attachment. Another idea it to copy the mini maglite tailcap.


----------



## sb_pete

Looks like a nice light whatever the UI you decide on. I just became aware of this and the H50 and am quite impressed. They look like great lights. I especially like the very low "low" setting and the ability to use it as more than just a headlamp. My little ROV headlamp is working well for now, but I quite like the ability to use it like an anglehead light as well as a headlamp and the anti glare attachment as well.

What would put me over the edge is a book-light attachment. What I am thinking is a simple articulating plastic or metal piece which functions much like these dedicated book lights:
 #1
#2
#3
and into which the silicon headlamp attachment from both the h50 and h30 could be attached.

I frequently read outside in poor light in places where it would be awkward to wear a headlamp and I use book lamp #1 for that purpose. It seems to me that the H50 could do the same thing in a smaller package with more uses and better battery life. Further, this type of attachment would mean that the primary cost of a booklamp (the light itself) could be separated from the most damage-prone part (the articulation and page clip).

Any chance of making something like that??
thanks
-Pete


----------



## Phaetos

What's the word on this light? It's December and no updates on their website.


----------



## DM51

I think there has been so much input from CPFers, and so many different conflicting suggestions, that Zebralight is still trying to decide what UI to put on it. 

Lol, about the only feature I have not heard suggested so far is a built-in MP3 player.


----------



## Phaetos

DM51 said:


> I think there has been so much input from CPFers, and so many different conflicting suggestions, that Zebralight is still trying to decide what UI to put on it.
> 
> Lol, about the only feature I have not heard suggested so far is a built-in MP3 player.




Shhhhhhh !!!!  Don't give them anymore ideas.


----------



## DM51

LOL


----------



## briantse

HI i am the one who buy 200 Q5 H50 in hongkong
i just think that low, mid, High is enough, as it is a hand free flashlight/headlamp. i dont think someone need to use the function of sos and flashing.
and those who need sos and flashing function most have another flashlight for long distance flow.

however if some different angle lens can plug to the Zebra light, it will be prefect.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Just got my H50s and so far am pretty happy with them. For a narrower beam why not just have a sleeve, like the current glare guard, with a tiny lens in it? I've used an acrylic ball practically right on top of an LED to get a spot type beam out of it and the slip on option would be an easy one to implement. You could even retro your old H50s.

User interface a simple 3 level works for me though a memory of last setting would be handy.

Just my 2 yen.

-LT


----------



## regulator

Any update on the H30. Originally it was going to be released in December so I do not believe that will happen. But any updates on either new release or what has been going on with the light?


----------



## ZebraLight

regulator said:


> Any update on the H30. Originally it was going to be released in December so I do not believe that will happen. But any updates on either new release or what has been going on with the light?


 
The H30 will be released next month. User interface #4 (digital 3 level ramping) on the list is selected, that is:

press and hold ------cycle through low, med and high, release to set
when ON, click to OFF
when ON, press and hold ---cycle through low, med and high, release to set

The clip will be different from the CAD rendering (not sticking out).


----------



## nuggett

Excellent. Very nice interface. The H50 Q5 is the most useful light I own, I'm in for a H30.
I hope it will be rcr compatable and you are going witht the 75 degree beam


----------



## Toxic518

nuggett said:


> Excellent. Very nice interface. The H50 Q5 is the most useful light I own, I'm in for a H30.
> I hope it will be rcr compatable and you are going witht the 75 degree beam


 

I'm also hoping for RCR compatability. If it is, I will buy one for sure. I use my H50 Q5 everyday and just gave one to my father for X-mas a few days ago. It immediately went into his pocket as an EDC light.


----------



## nuggett

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2217249#post2217249
Looks like it is compatable with RCRs


----------



## fasuto

Zebralight, do you plan to release a white/red headlamp? When?
I believe I read about it somewhere


----------



## Christoph

ZebraLight said:
"The H30 will be released next month. User interface #4 (digital 3 level ramping) on the list is selected, that is:

press and hold ------cycle through low, med and high, release to set
when ON, click to OFF
when ON, press and hold ---cycle through low, med and high, release to set

The clip will be different from the CAD rendering (not sticking out). "

PP ready 
C


----------



## matrixshaman

Any idea on price of the H30?

Is there a thread on CPFM for this yet? 

I see a Zebralight in my future


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

[email protected] said:


> Sounds good so far, but I would like the simplest ui possible, momentary and change brightness with soft click, on/off with hard click.
> (And please start at low)




Yes! Keep it simple! I don't want to hand someone the light and explain to them how it works. 

Have you guys seen the Streamlight Clipmate? I love the ball and socket adjustment. Very versatile!


----------



## Rzr800

Has it been confirmed that all these new lights H30, 40 (AAA) and 60 (18650) will basically resemble the H50 design except for overall size; beam pattern; UI and switches? I sent for the H50 after all the help up here given in making that decision and am wondering if the do-all design is carried through as the light gets larger.


----------



## Duluth Diesel

This new H30 will be my first ZebraLight. I try to only own 123a lights. 

 I'm waiting to order!


----------



## sledhead

Been looking for a new headlamp. The H30 looks like it will fit the bill perfectly. Great battery choice, nice UI, 3 levels, sounds great.!


----------



## Daekar

ZebraLight said:


> The H30 will be released next month. User interface #4 (digital 3 level ramping) on the list is selected, that is:
> 
> press and hold ------cycle through low, med and high, release to set
> when ON, click to OFF
> when ON, press and hold ---cycle through low, med and high, release to set
> 
> The clip will be different from the CAD rendering (not sticking out).



Glad to hear that things are progressing! Don't worry about missing the December ship date - good things take time. I'll be very interested to see exactly how the UI comes out... the thing that people will be nitpicky about is if it's too slow or too fast while switching brightness. If you get that right, I think you'll have a winner!  

Good choice to change the clip design - it clearly was a point of concern for those watching the development process, I think the time spent changing it will pay off for you.

I've been trying to buy only 18650 and AA lights to simplify my battery-situation, but if the runtime on an RCR123a is good I might be persuaded to make an exception. Also, I'm betting that some of the engineering for the H30 will make it into the H60 (would be nice to design only one regulation circuit, yes?) so I'm going to keep a close eye on how things turn out, I've been eagerly anticipating the chance to get a worthy accompaniment for my 18650-powered D-mini. Hope the New Year (well, the Western-calendar one, anyway) is kind to you, looking forward to hearing details!

Oh, one last thing. Are there any plans to sell Zebralights in brick-and-mortar stores like Walmart, Target, ****'s Sporting Goods, Bass Pro Shops, Sears, etc? I only ask because the H50 is (and I assume the H30 will be) one of the few products that stands head and shoulders above everything else on the market, I can't imagine you'd have trouble convincing the corporate execs to carry it. As I run into occasions to buy gifts for friends and family I'll be buying several more H50s, I think everybody should have one - but it would be nice if I could just tell the people that ask about it (there have been several) to just go to whatever store and pick one up. Just a thought... :thumbsup:


----------



## cat

+1 
paypal ready. 

No rush, take another month, or two, no problem. :thumbsup: 

Start another thread when H30 is being released; this one is full of confusion. :shakehead 

Daekar, you might be wrong about the mass market. Maybe they're more into the typical Energizer type headlights, and dealing with that scale of distribution means that the lean mean company has to become big, all sorts of problems.


----------



## Daekar

cat said:


> +1
> paypal ready.
> 
> No rush, take another month, or two, no problem. :thumbsup:
> 
> Start another thread when H30 is being released; this one is full of confusion. :shakehead
> 
> Daekar, you might be wrong about the mass market. Maybe they're more into the typical Energizer type headlights, and dealing with that scale of distribution means that the lean mean company has to become big, all sorts of problems.


 
You could be right, there are certainly many examples of companies that have failed to maintain effective quality controls as they expanded their operations. I don't know... if you were going to try to get Zebralights into a B&M store, how would you go about it?

+1 for starting another H30 thread when that light is released. This one has certainly served its purpose, but to introduce a new product here would be a bit cumbersome...


----------



## raiderkilo

I own H50-Q5 and this is perrfect multiuse headlamp
H30 is in my wish list


----------



## half-watt

late to the party as i've only now had a H50-Q5 for a week or so.


i really like this light. useful for many purposes. surprisingly tiny (lack of reflector/optics and a clicky switch really allows for a small, tidy package). very light. beautiful floody beam with no artifacts.

the removable body-clip & glare hood are nice touches, IMO. i'm using it more clipped to belt or pack-strap, jacket/anoraks, etc. than in pure headlamp mode.


------------------


while i appreciate and can use all three of the H50-Q5's light levels, for my uses it could use one additional light o.p. (output) level.

there are times (outdoors on some walks and trails) when a floody 13lumen o.p. is insufficient (though for proximity/task lighting purposes it is certainly quite sufficient), and a 66 lumen o.p. is overkill (especially with the much shorter burntime).

a 25-30 lumen o.p. with a significantly longer burntime (at least 2x to 3x longer i'd guess) than a 66 lm o.p. would be greatly appreciated and often utilized (by me, at least).

i wouldn't want to eliminate the 13lm o.p. level as it provides plenty of light for task/proximity lighting and also has an excellent burntime which is quite welcome.


of course, i could just purchase a second Zebralight and run both in 13lm o.p. mode simultaneously. since, it's an unfocused beam, the result would probably be similar to a single 26lm o.p., i guess.

-----------------------

also, i'd actually also like to see if a SECOND mechanism of changing light levels, in addition to the TWISTY, can be implemented.

for momentary light, i just squeeze the head and tail of the H50 and cause the circuit to be completed.

can the electronics be upgraded to allow mode/output-level switching to be advanced to the next levels by momentary presses of head and tail? a second momentary contact point would probably be required for this, or else 0.5sec timing implemented with the current single contact point, which would probably also allow the light to be switched on and off via this same mechanism (maybe the twisty aspect wouldn't be need at all???). this would permit simpler one-handed operation as far as changing light o.p. levels is concerned. anyone see any CONS or PROS to this additional (or sole) momentary activation UI?


----------



## Alan

Twisty on/off is one of the reasons I get H50. This make it smallest AA light I've ever seen. It's even shorter than most single CR123 light. I love clicky switch only on longer light like 2 x CR123 or 1 x 18650. For single AAA/AA/CR123, clicky would increase 30 to 40% of its length.

Oops... I forgot that it's designed as headlamp. I used it as EDC in my pocket.

Alan


----------



## half-watt

Alan said:


> clicky would increase 30 to 40% of its length.



true, *IF* a real clicky switch was used. 

however, if the electronics were upgraded and a second contact point used to "signal" the electronics by simply momentarily compressing the head and tail of the existing sized unit, then nothing in the physical size would change, only some electronics and programming. interesting; think about it.


----------



## cat

Alan said:


> Twisty on/off is one of the reasons I get H50. This make it smallest AA light I've ever seen.



Twisty on/off is also simpler and more fail-proof. No wear/contact/mechanism wear. 



Alan said:


> For single AAA/AA/CR123, clicky would increase 30 to 40% of its length.



CR123 is shorter than AA so possible to have switch without increasing length significantly.


----------



## Alan

half-watt said:


> however, if the electronics were upgraded and a second contact point used to "signal" the electronics by simply momentarily compressing the head and tail of the existing sized unit, then nothing in the physical size would change, only some electronics and programming. interesting; think about it.



I normally put H50 in my pocket. With your design, I will have a blinking pocket and I walk

Alan


----------



## cat

:lolsign:


----------



## half-watt

Alan said:


> I normally put H50 in my pocket. With your design, I will have a blinking pocket and I walk
> 
> Alan




i believe it was Quick-Draw McGraw who said, "Hold on there a minute, Babalooey". not so fast. does that happen with a SF light with its tactical switch? no. 

in my suggestion, there is still the twisty aspect as it should really be retained, IMO, but perhaps still isn't absolutely required as a >0.5s compression for ON/OFF operation might(???) suffice to prevent many accidental turn-ons. however, if the twisty aspect remains, just untwist it a bit further and it won't work in either momentary or full on (if a mod was made in the future).

proof? i do this right now, with the H50 as it is. untwist it just a bit more and the "momentary" aspect can't be activated. this aspect wouldn't change with momentary contact "electronic" switching as i'm suggesting. 

what could be simpler? [ok,...making no improvements is truly simpler, but not as flexible for single handed operation.]


Alan, sorry my explanation wasn't clearer in my previous Posts. i think my lack of clarity has contributed to some confusion. my apologies. thanks for engaging me in written dialogue. i agree with you, that even as it is, the Zebralight is a very nice light and, as you mentioned, so very small too. clearly, a twisty-only is the simplest, most "half-watt"-proof design.


----------



## spoonrobot

How about a way to change out the plastic emitter window? 

I use my Zebralight every day for a myriad of uses and am disappointed by the damage taken by a 2 foot fall onto concrete. There is a small gouge out of the plastic emitter window that affects the beam profile significantly when used up close. As it stands now I see now way to replace the window and improve the beam.


----------



## rastaman

spoonrobot said:


> How about a way to change out the plastic emitter window?
> 
> I use my Zebralight every day for a myriad of uses and am disappointed by the damage taken by a 2 foot fall onto concrete. There is a small gouge out of the plastic emitter window that affects the beam profile significantly when used up close. As it stands now I see now way to replace the window and improve the beam.




same issue here: my zebralight h50 felt from about 30 cm to concrete and the emitter window has cracked from left to right. seems very fragile.


----------



## matrixshaman

I hope they fix this issue in the new H30. Actually if this light doesn't become available soon I'm thinking about digging out my piece of Titanium tubing that is just big enough to put a CR123 cell in for diameter. I've already got a switch picked out to use in this setup and being that there is no big issue with reflector design in this type of headlamp I'm about ready to go forward with putting a light together. Add a DX 5 mode circuit board, one Cree or Seoul (maybe even a Rebel) and woolah! One tiny very light headlamp. I imagine a trimmed down wide angle optic behind a hole in the side of the Titanium would just about cover any optics needed. Silicone it in place and I think that would work for me. With the design I have pictured though I think I'd use an RCR123 with a small charger jack or charging pins as it would be difficult to get the battery in and out.


----------



## Patriot

rastaman said:


> same issue here: my zebralight h50 felt from about 30 cm to concrete and the emitter window has cracked from left to right. seems very fragile.



Did it have the black bumper wedge on it when this happened?


----------



## Alan

half-watt said:


> Alan, sorry my explanation wasn't clearer in my previous Posts. i think my lack of clarity has contributed to some confusion. my apologies. thanks for engaging me in written dialogue. i agree with you, that even as it is, the Zebralight is a very nice light and, as you mentioned, so very small too. clearly, a twisty-only is the simplest, most "half-watt"-proof design.



Please don't take it too seriously. I just make fun out of it with no offend intended. Anyway, for the sake of discussion, Surefire won't be turning on accidentally in pocket is because of harder spring used in the switch. For a light like H50, you might have to use light duty spring that might cause the effect I mentioned. Nonetheless, I am not against your suggestion and I just simply raise potential issue.

While I think the current H50 is hard to improve including its drop and break lens issue, I would highly recommend that new model (not replacing H50) that has front-pointing light like Infinity Ultra. Its recessed LED design might protect it from being broken on drop without sacrificing too much of light-angle. Of course, I am talking about using it as EDC instead of headlamp. I only use it as general usage EDC myself and it could hardly replaces a real headlamp like PT Apec.

Alan


----------



## rastaman

Patriot36 said:


> Did it have the black bumper wedge on it when this happened?



no, only the clip was on.

here two pictures of the damage:


----------



## matrixshaman

I asked on their web site and got a quick response back that we are still about 3-4 weeks away.

BTW looking at Zebralights first post describing the H30 I'll just say I might make something similar for myself but I'd buy the H30 in a flash when it comes out. It looks 
Awesome!


----------



## Spotpuff

Any ETA on the AA with clicky? I dislike twist operated lights.


----------



## DM51

Spotpuff said:


> Any ETA on the AA with clicky? I dislike twist operated lights.


This thread is about the UI for the forthcoming Zebralight H30. It is not about any other Zebralight model. 

Please would members keep the thread on topic.


----------



## cat

Furthermore, the H30 user interface is settled and we are waiting for announcement of availability.


----------



## coors

Has it been established yet how much percentage of brightness, on high setting, over the H50 that this new H30 model will be? I've been using an H50-P4 for the last 3 months and often I'm finding myself wishing for twice the brightness that it outputs. I was not planning on getting the CR-123 model, as I've been waiting for the 18650 model to come to fruition, however a substantially brighter light with clicky switch may be too hard to overlook for my 'immediate gratification problem'. 

coors


----------



## swxb12

.


----------



## Patriot

rastaman said:


> no, only the clip was on.
> 
> here two pictures of the damage:



Well...that stinks! I kinda treat that black protector like I would a head on a normal LED light. If the head is off, the LED is naked. Thus I leave mine on unless it's going to stay on my headband or something. If they set the LED back in the head more we'll loose that 180 degree flood. I guess it would be a trade off.


----------



## jtice

May I ask why the decision to go with a 75 degree beam over the H50s 120 degree beam?
I REALLY like the 120 degree beam of my H50, its the lights main selling point, the WIDE smooth beam.
In normal use, as a headlamp, you can barely see the edges of the beam at all, its so perfect.
I just think that cutting it down to 75 degrees will be extremely noticeable, and give a tunnel effect to the lighting.

The interface, and design of the H30 seems really nice, the 75 degree beam would be the main thing keeping me from ordering one.
Just seems to defeat the purpose of this lights nitch.
I LOVE my H50 though !!!

~John


----------



## cat

I agree, absolutely. The flood of the H50 is what makes it so good for all the close-up things, like working on motorbikes or doing things in a dark room or a tent. You can hang it up to light the whole room - or the whole tent. 

This was one of the main themes of this thread. It seems that some people like a bright beam lighting the way in front, when they're hiking and so on, but others like minimal light, just enough to avoid obstacles, and keep their night vision. My friend showed me this a few days ago - how he would walk with his SF L1 on low, with his fingers over the front, how it was enough to see where you're going. To me it seems that it comes down to how much you want to keep your night vision.


----------



## matrixshaman

It seems to me that Zebralight has enough interest that they could take this opportunity to expand their line a bit and offer several models with different beam pattersn. Put the 120 degree pattern in the new model and also offer it with the 75 degree beam. Mix and match several features and offer 5 or 6 models. I'm sure they would all have buyers.


----------



## PeLu

jtice said:


> I REALLY like the 120 degree beam of my H50, its the lights main selling point, the WIDE smooth beam.


 I agree. It is the best light for all work within the reach of your arms and a little bit beyond.


----------



## coors

This is the last day of January and no word on the H30's progress lately. How about an update? And, again, how much brighter is the H30 to be compared to the H50 ?


----------



## matrixshaman

Zebralight told me orders for the U.S. will start shipping out of Los Angeles next month (February). Yeah! I see that the H50 - both models are now listed as 'Out of Stock'. Hope they had enough to replace my broken one that was DOA. And I hope they continue to make the H50 even though they are bringing out the new H30 very soon.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Any updates? Its Feb!


----------



## matrixshaman

Based on a recent email I'm quite sure it will be a bit after the Chinese New Year before anything else happens. Add to that the extreme weather China is now experiencing which is slowing all kinds of things down and it may be even a bit longer than they originally thought. China is in a real mess right now from the weather. They are used to only a few days a year below freezing and so this has been extremely bad for them. All the same I got an email today from Zebralight that was an answer to a question only a couple hours earlier so they are still very quick to respond. I was also told they current 'out of stock' will change after the long New Year holiday is over.


----------



## adamlau

Number 1 is the more KISS of the available options and is thus my choice.


----------



## Scottiver

So when does Chinese New Year begin and end?


----------



## swxb12

According to Wiki its tomorrow, Feb 7th.


----------



## Patriot

:shrug:


----------



## rastaman

any news? real pictures? preorder?


----------



## jzmtl

Still no word?


----------



## jlomein

Any word on release date?


----------



## swxb12

jlomein said:


> Any word on release date?



x2.

Dear ZebraLight,

Please provide an update if you're reading this!


----------



## fasuto

ZebraLight said:


> The H30 will be released next month.



What happens with Zebralight?
It was very comunicative before, and now no response to the many questios regarding his products.


----------



## ZebraLight

We are busy installing new equipment (lathes, machine centers, etc.) for the H30 production. We outsourced the H50 machining but decided to setup a manufacturing facility with machine tools all imported from Japan. It took longer than we expected. The final piece of the puzzle is a German knurling tool which is expected to clear the custom today. The H30 production will start soon.



fasuto said:


> What happens with Zebralight?
> It was very comunicative before, and now no response to the many questios regarding his products.


----------



## Rzr800

Thanks for the update and please consider one of our fine reviewers here for the first sample (what better way to get us all off of your back than to shift rabid-like attention to a CPFer!  ).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

ZebraLight said:


> We are busy installing new equipment (lathes, machine centers, etc.) for the H30 production. We outsourced the H50 machining but decided to setup a manufacturing facility with machine tools all imported from Japan. It took longer than we expected. The final piece of the puzzle is a German knurling tool which is expected to clear the custom today. The H30 production will start soon.



Great to hear from you again. If the H30 is anything like the H50 it will be one heck of a light! Have you considered making a headlamp with a reflector, so that it will have a more traditional beam?


----------



## ZebraLight

Headlamp with reflectors are planned for June/July release. The first one will be an AA powered H51. We will have several flashlights and an AA powered H501 before that. The H501 is AA powered headlamp with an H30 form factor. 



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Great to hear from you again. If the H30 is anything like the H50 it will be one heck of a light! Have you considered making a headlamp with a reflector, so that it will have a more traditional beam?


----------



## Flying Turtle

Thanks for keeping us posted. Sounds like I need to start counting my pennies.

Geoff


----------



## Art Vandelay




----------



## bhds

ZebraLight said:


> Headlamp with reflectors are planned for June/July release. The first one will be an AA powered H51. We will have several flashlights and an AA powered H501 before that. The H501 is AA powered headlamp with an H30 form factor.




AA powered! 
Havent been this excited about a flashlight in a long time!


----------



## JimH

I Can wait. Just take the time and get it right.


----------



## Rzr800

ZebraLight said:


> Headlamp with reflectors are planned for June/July release. The first one will be an *AA powered H51*. We will have several flashlights and an *AA powered H501 before that*. The *H501 is AA powered* headlamp with an H30 form factor.


 
Sorry to get off-topic...yet what exactly is an "H51" as compared to the current H50 and new H501 (I'm assuming a more focused thrower version)....and will we now have (3) different AA headlamps introduced before the (1)CR123 Model H30?

Thank you and sorry (again) if I am indeed the only one who hasn't kept up on the latest news here....


----------



## ZebraLight

We will release them in the order of H30, H501 and H51. The H501 is an AA version of the H30 (click switch, recessed lens, etc.). The H51 will have a traditional reflector instead of a lens. 




Rzr800 said:


> Sorry to get off-topic...yet what exactly is an "H51" as compared to the current H50 and new H501 (I'm assuming a more focused thrower version)....and will we now have (3) different AA headlamps introduced before the (1)CR123 Model H30?
> 
> Thank you and sorry (again) if I am indeed the only one who hasn't kept up on the latest news here....


----------



## Rzr800

I don't know how one could ask for more than that and please know that we appreciate the brief update.
Truth be told; I'm lusting after all three...yet it would be nice if the H51's reflector had some kind of interchangeability with the H50's already in service (this would seem to be a good way of getting a few more dollars out of already happy customers willing to add this small item to another light order).
Introducing the H30 next is good marketing in my opinion; especially if this model turns out to be the 'throw monster' of the bunch up until an 18650 (hopefully) makes its way into the lineup.

Thanks again.  (just kidding... )


----------



## Empyfree

Rzr800 said:


> until an 18650 (hopefully) makes its way into the lineup.



Hmm, wouldn't an 18650 be a bit big on the forehead? It would be nice with a rear battery tube/umbilical design but that would be a major departure from ZL's current line-up. Would be very cool though! Especially if you could have multiple emitters (one flood on spot, seperate switches...)

Anyway, for the time being it's and then....


----------



## swxb12

Mouth is watering. Preparing funds.


----------



## Rzr800

Empyfree said:


> "Hmm, wouldn't an 18650 be a bit big on the forehead? It would be nice with a rear battery tube/umbilical design but that would be a major departure from ZL's current line-up. Would be very cool though! Especially if you could have multiple emitters (one flood on spot, seperate switches...).."


 
I believe that I remember them talking of it (along with an AAA version) at some point in time; yet I could be mistaken. Hate to mention it again...but I sure would like to see something set up with a few of our reviewers on each one of these...


----------



## jzmtl

Any estimation on price of H30?


----------



## mountainpenguin

I too am interested in an aprox price and also release date


----------



## Photon_Whisperer

ZebraLight said:


> (4) digital 3 level ramping
> press and hold ------------ cycle through low, med and high, release to set
> when ON, click to OFF
> when ON, press and hold ---cycle through low, med and high, release to set


 
I actually think 4 is the best but start of with high instead of low (since this is a flood light). 

I wouldn't want any light click activating the light, too much of a chance it will come on by accident, especially since I'd like to use this as a keychain light. Because of this, I'd rather the lanyard ring be at the bottom, but not protrude so that the light can still stand up on its own.

I also like AA better. Being longer isn't so bad when dealing with angleheads. 14500 support would be good.

A glass lens would be good too.

I'd also like to be able to attach some optic/reflector when I want more throw. 

Other than that, this is great. I like the clicky on the top, narrower flood, lower profile clip, recessed lens, etc... Can't wait:twothumbs


----------



## matrixshaman

swxb12 said:


> Mouth is watering. Preparing funds.



Ditto - great news to hear of the expansion of Zebralights! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Art Vandelay

I prefer lights to start out in high. It's even better if the light will let me start in either high or low (like a Fenix).


----------



## matrixshaman

For this light I prefer that it starts in low. For most purposes in this type of light that seems best. It's not a tactical light - which is the kind I'd prefer to start in high. Most other lights I prefer to have the option to start in high but I find the order in the current Zebralight just right.
Photon_Whisperer - I think I'll just say I disagree with almost everything you want in this light. I think the way it is proposed by Zebralight is just right.


----------



## cat

+1 to that. 

The UI design was settled quite a while ago, anyway, so there's no need for another stream of confusing, clamouring UI stories.


----------



## dom

Where's mine ? 

Thanks for the update Zebra

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Ainsley

When is this thing coming out? Wish I had checked out this thread a bit earlier, ordered an H50 yesterday... would have rather been running CR123 (I use surefire handhelds). I contacted zebralight about canceling my order, so i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## swxb12

Interesting...Fenix-Store has a Zebralight product page up (no products yet, though)


----------



## Lux Luthor

Looking forward to the H501. If you get an approximate release date, please let us know.




ZebraLight said:


> We will release them in the order of H30, H501 and H51. The H501 is an AA version of the H30 (click switch, recessed lens, etc.). The H51 will have a traditional reflector instead of a lens.


----------



## Ainsley

Getting anxious about getting my H30... how about an update Zebralight?


----------



## ZebraLight

Ainsley said:


> Getting anxious about getting my H30... how about an update Zebralight?


 
very very soon.


----------



## adamlau

Excellent. The wifey has been bugging me about giving her the H50-Q5, but I have yet to give in.


----------



## RGB_LED

ZebraLight said:


> very very soon.


Zebralight, thanks for the update!  I'm looking forward to checking out the H30 and the H51!  Pls also let us know if there will be a version for 18650...


----------



## kevinm

ZebraLight said:


> very very soon.



You have my attention and soon will have my money:thumbsup:


----------



## Rzr800

RGB_LED said:


> "...Pls also let us know if there will be a version for *18650*..."


 
+1 as many of us are standardizing and would expect to see competing selections geared towards this market as well in the near future


----------



## jzmtl

I'm curious to know, what is used to achieve the 60° emission pattern? A really small optic? From the CAD drawing there seems to be very little room.


----------



## maxspeeds

Bump for updates. I'm itchin' to


----------



## WadeF

swxb12 said:


> Interesting...Fenix-Store has a Zebralight product page up (no products yet, though)


 
I wonder who got that ball rolling. :naughty: Be nice if there was a US dealer for Zebralights so we can order them and not have to wait 2+ weeks to get it. :twothumbs


----------



## Rzr800

WadeF said:


> I wonder who got that ball rolling. :naughty: Be nice if there was a US dealer for Zebralights so we can order them and not have to wait 2+ weeks to get it. :twothumbs


 
I thought that somebody from ZL was soon moving to Plano, TX and was from there or went to school there...:shrug:


----------



## maxspeeds

I can't wait for this light. Hopefully we can purchase it through the fenix store. These should be available very soon guys! :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

I can't wait !!!!


----------



## matrixshaman

The latest and fairly recent communication from ZL was that they will be shipping U.S. orders out of California rather than Texas. I look forward to the new H30 also but I think it's still a little ways off if they are setting up their own CNC shop to do their own runs.


----------



## WadeF

Fenix-store.com now has the Q5 Zebralight available! This means a much reduced wait time to receive one. I plan on getting one for my father for his birthday.  Thanks fenix-store! 

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=89&products_id=434


----------



## Art Vandelay

WadeF said:


> Fenix-store.com now has the Q5 Zebralight available! This means a much reduced wait time to receive one. I plan on getting one for my father for his birthday.  Thanks fenix-store!
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=89&products_id=434



Great beam shots. Thanks.


----------



## Patriot

Great move Fenix Store to carry Zebralight! :thumbsup:


----------



## ambientmind

:wave::shrug:


----------



## NiceGuyGaz

Umm, www.zebralight.com has changed? No signs of any headlamp goodness!

All sales through fenixstore now?


----------



## ZebraLight

NiceGuyGaz said:


> Umm, www.zebralight.com has changed? No signs of any headlamp goodness!
> 
> All sales through fenixstore now?


 
We are experiencing some problems with our domain, will be fixed within a few hours.


----------



## RdlyLite

ZebraLight said:


> We are experiencing some problems with our domain, will be fixed within a few hours.


 
Lol. Seems like the problem is still there. I wonder when the h30 is coming out...


----------



## Daniel_sk

I think their domain might have expired and someone else just bought it? Things like this happen...


----------



## Daekar

Sometimes it takes some time for things to filter down the networks. It seems to work for me now.


----------



## jzmtl

Daniel_sk said:


> I think their domain might have expired and someone else just bought it? Things like this happen...


Doubt it, the company would definately try to call you to let you know, and quite a few will park it for you free for some time. At least that's the way it works here.


----------



## Ainsley

I really hope the H30 ships this week!


----------



## RdlyLite

Ainsley said:


> I really hope the H30 ships this week!


 
Lol. I hope this thing ships while Im still a flashaholic. JP!


----------



## Rzr800

RdlyLite said:


> Lol. I hope this thing ships while Im still a flashaholic. JP!


 
(chuckle)
It's funny to hear you say; as I don't believe the average marketeer understands just how short a man's attention span can sometimes be. We're passionate _for a time_; yet we generally need to be _kept_ intrigued dare we move on to other shiny little things catching both our eye and often limited budgets.

I can't tell you how many different things that I've been into that definitely could've sucked me in even more with the right "Mr. Haney" (obscure American tv sitcom reference) simply taking the time to pull up in his truck a little more often.


----------



## Rzr800

...btw, ZL; no comparison implied whatsoever to our beloved American icon Mr. Haney; lest you take my continuation of RdlyLite's exaggeration the wrong way (which is certainly not my intent).


----------



## RdlyLite

LOL, RZR800. You get me... Right now, whenever I have disposable income, I only want lights and more lights...and...I better stop. Haha.


----------



## Rzr800

:lolsign:myself also; as these damn Zebralights aren't helping the 'madness' one bit.


----------



## Jay R

H30 in stock at Fenix-store. Only 18 in stock though..


----------



## Edwood

Jay R said:


> H30 in stock at Fenix-store. Only 18 in stock though..



Awesome, thanks so much for the heads up, I would've missed it otherwise.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Here is the quick link to the Fenix-Store Zebralight H30:
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=89&products_id=455

Impressive!


----------



## Edwood

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*

Skimmed through again, apologies if I've missed it, but does the H30 work with 3.6V RCR123's? Or only 3V Rechargables?


----------



## Kiessling

Could not resist ... just ordered one ... an a E01 in orange 

bernie


----------



## RdlyLite

I just score one!


----------



## maxspeeds

I wonder when Zebralight will have the H30 on their website. the Fenix store sells the Zebralight H50 for more than it costs shipped from the manufacturer


----------



## Edwood

Kiessling said:


> Could not resist ... just ordered one ... an a E01 in orange
> 
> bernie




LOL, I saw that too, I almost ordered it as well.


----------



## importculture

Thank god I found and joined this forum! Just ordered 3 H30's from fenix store. You guys are awesome! I would've missed it otherwise. Been looking forward to a zebralight with a clickswitch on 123 batteries. I can't say it enough, this forum is awesome!:twothumbs


----------



## Edwood

maxspeeds said:


> I wonder when Zebralight will have the H30 on their website. the Fenix store sells the Zebralight H50 for more than it costs shipped from the manufacturer



This is why I ordered from Fenix-store:

" Your order has been updated to the following status.

New status: Shipped"


----------



## fasuto

maxspeeds said:


> I wonder when Zebralight will have the H30 on their website. the Fenix store sells the Zebralight H50 for more than it costs shipped from the manufacturer



Zebralight:
h50 q5 $49 + $5 shipping = $54

Fenix Store:
h50 q5 $55 shipped

So only $1 difference


----------



## Daniel_sk

Don't forget CPF8 code for 8% discount.


----------



## 9volt

fasuto said:


> Fenix Store:
> h50 q5 $55 shipped



Use coupon code CPF8 and it's $50.60 shipped.


----------



## sizzlechest

Too late for me, already shows unavailable......


----------



## WadeF

9volt said:


> Use coupon code CPF8 and it's $50.60 shipped.


 
If you're in the USA you'll get it quicker too.


----------



## Daekar

What a good looking light! And it looks like they've been listened to customer feedback too, look at that, it's like a completed checklist of customer requests:

pushbutton - Check
simple UI - Check
No Turbo - Check
Slightly narrower beam - Check
protected emitter and lens - Check
Three levels - Check

Man am I impressed. If you all hadn't bought them all already I would've pulled the trigger on one. Since you saved me, I'll wait for a few reviews, I'm sure they'll be coming soon. If they work half as well as they look, Zebralight is going to earn a lot of money, and they'll deserve it! :thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF

BTW, I snagged one early today. I'll post a review when I get it.


----------



## Daniel_sk

WadeF said:


> BTW, I snagged one early today. I'll post a review when I get it.


Great. Can't wait for the review . Thank you.


----------



## 9volt

Daekar said:


> pushbutton - Check
> simple UI - Check
> No Turbo - Check
> Slightly narrower beam - Check
> protected emitter and lens - Check
> Three levels - Check



RCR123 Compatibility - Check

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2143966#post2143966


----------



## Edwood

9volt said:


> RCR123 Compatibility - ?



Yeah, still wanting to know the answer on this one.


----------



## 9volt

Edwood said:


> Yeah, still wanting to know the answer on this one.



Answered. See link above.


----------



## Ainsley

I've had one pre-ordered directly with zebralight (switched a H50 order to the H30) since early march. Still hasn't shipped... not impressed.

EDIT: Scratch that, the status was simply not updated. Very prompt E-mail reply from customer service.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



Edwood said:


> Skimmed through again, apologies if I've missed it, but does the H30 work with 3.6V RCR123's? Or only 3V Rechargables?


 
The H30 can use the 3.7v RCR123 rechargeables.

Other features:
- Out the front High 80lm (about 110lm at LED), Med 20lm, Low 4 lm. 
- Runtimes: High 2.5hr, Med 21hr, Low 3.7days
- Diameter 21mm (head portion 25mm), height 56mm.
- Weight with a CR123A 40g, with a battery and the headband 62g
- Construction: the head portion and the battery tube portion are in one piece, machined from solid Alcoa aluminum rods, for better heat dissipation. The switch is a light touch kind with a reliability spec at one million cycles. 
- 80 degree flood beam


----------



## gunga

Droool, oh man, I can't wait to receive mine.

George, any word on the H51? Same form as the H30 but in AA?

I will get that one for sure too!


----------



## ZebraLight

gunga said:


> Droool, oh man, I can't wait to receive mine.
> 
> George, any word on the H51? Same form as the H30 but in AA?
> 
> I will get that one for sure too!


 
The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights.


----------



## Daekar

ZebraLight said:


> The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights.


 
Oh man, these next few months are going to be terrible for my wallet. I have to buy a concealed carry pistol and LEAST two new Zebralights. Food is optional, right?


----------



## Patriot

Fenix Store now states, "ships 4/11" Looks like they sold out.


----------



## Edwood

*Re: Camera style switch for the new ZebraLight H30 UI*



ZebraLight said:


> The H30 can use the 3.7v RCR123 rechargeables.
> 
> - Construction: the head portion and the battery tube portion are in one piece, machined from solid Alcoa aluminum rods, for better heat dissipation.



Wow. Impressive.

Depending on the tint of the Q5 Cree in it (hope there isn't too much of a lottery there), I'll probably buy more.

-Ed


----------



## matrixshaman

Wow - great that they are now available (more or less) but can't believe I missed out on getting one of those first 18 from 4sevens. Any day other than this I'd have been on it. I still ordered one as it appears he will have more in a little over a week. Great news and Thanks Zebralight for getting another very cool headlamp out that seems to be an answer to customer input! I think I can speak for most others here too in saying we will be looking forward to the other lights you'll be producing too. 







:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

I ordered one also. I'm eager to use a zebralight with a switch on it and AW's inside...woohoo!


----------



## gunga

You know, if this turns out to be a winner like I think it will be, I might just end up with a little Zebra collection!

:devil:

Looking forward to the other lights too!


----------



## fasuto

ZebraLight said:


> The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights.



Are you planning any dual led, white/red ?
Thanks!


----------



## Scottiver

Funny, but I don't see the H30 on the Zebralight website anywhere. :shrug:


----------



## dom

Just got an order in for 4 of these babies (whenever they get in)
Very exciting product at a great price.
Thanks Zebra -looking forward to the AA ones as well

Yes -don't know why Zebralight site doesn't have them advertised.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## PhantomPhoton

18650 sounds interesting. I'll have to ponder that one.


----------



## Mark A.

This light has a real Kenny McCormick thing going.

https://www.fenix-store.com/popup_image.php?pID=455&image=1


----------



## Rzr800

Scottiver said:


> Funny, but I don't see the H30 on the Zebralight website anywhere. :shrug:


 
It would seem extremely difficult to have much chance of getting in on the upcoming 18650 version if this is released in similiar quantities and if worldwide distribution is not noted on the website itself.

Were there any CPF reviewers selected by either the manufacturer or distributor for this light? (how about the 18650?)


----------



## Moe

ZebraLight said:


> The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights.



Good news!!!

Will start saving money... uh tomorrow!


----------



## Daekar

Rzr800 said:


> It would seem extremely difficult to have much chance of getting in on the upcoming 18650 version if this is released in similiar quantities and if worldwide distribution is not noted on the website itself.
> 
> Were there any CPF reviewers selected by either the manufacturer or distributor for this light? (how about the 18650?)


 
I think Zebralight is either in a transitional stage with their web presence or they're rethinking their distribution tactics. It makes more sense to me to sell through high-traffic established vendors like Fenix-store and Battery-Junction than through their own website, from both a cost and an exposure point of view. Either way, I wouldn't worry about available quantities, that shouldn't be a problem. I guarantee the second shipment will be more than 18 units. :thumbsup:

As for specific reviewers, the CPF community will take care of that... it's better for the reviewers to pay for their lights, anyway. The H50 was such a home-run, especially for an "upstart" company coming out of the blue, that there will be PLENTY of attention given to the H30, especially after people are made more aware of its presence by the first review or two posted. If I can convince myself I need another CR123a light, this new H30 will be on the top of my list, even above the SF Optimus... Headlamps are more useful to me, overall. Regardless of whether I purchase an H30, as long as they plan to release an 18650 version I plan on waiting impatiently with my finger hoving over the paypal button!


----------



## Rzr800

_Quoted from Daekar:_
_"I think Zebralight is either in a transitional stage with their web presence or they're rethinking their distribution tactics. ..Either way, *I wouldn't worry about available quantities, that shouldn't be a problem. I guarantee the second shipment will be more than 18 units.* :thumbsup:..."_

My original thought:
*"...It would seem extremely difficult to have much chance of* *getting in on the upcoming 18650 version* *if this is released in similiar quantities and if worldwide distribution is not noted on the website itself*..."

...was in reference to the _first_ shipment of an _upcoming_ light as compared to the quick sell out of a product not supported by information concerning either the number of future lights available or any present/alternative distribution listed.

_"....As for specific reviewers, the CPF community will take care of that... ***it's better for the reviewers to pay for their lights, anyway***.,,,"_

I believe that to be not only incorrect (imo)...but not supported by any CPF policy that I have ever come across (please indicate where I might be mistaken on this).

_"...Regardless of whether I purchase an H30, as long as they plan to release an 18650 version I plan on waiting *impatiently* with my finger hoving over the paypal button! ..."_

My feelings exactly...which is why I ask questions concerning upcoming products; numbers available; who will actually be _selling_ them and where we can indeed _find_ any of this information if the release is not supported in this thread or elsewhere.
Hope that I don't come off as to 'cut and dry'; yet I tend to see many things pretty simply as they occur and tend to believe that CPF members are pretty darn good customers out here who (very frankly) day in and day out promote these products pretty tirelessly (250 some odd replies; 20 some odd thousand views...and counting).


----------



## Daekar

Rzr800 said:


> _Quoted from Daekar:_
> _"I think Zebralight is either in a transitional stage with their web presence or they're rethinking their distribution tactics. ..Either way, *I wouldn't worry about available quantities, that shouldn't be a problem. I guarantee the second shipment will be more than 18 units.* :thumbsup:..."_
> 
> My original thought:
> *"...It would seem extremely difficult to have much chance of* *getting in on the upcoming 18650 version* *if this is released in similiar quantities and if worldwide distribution is not noted on the website itself*..."
> 
> ...was in reference to the _first_ shipment of an _upcoming_ light as compared to the quick sell out of a product not supported by information t/alternative distribution listed.
> 
> _"....As for specific reviewers, the CPF community will take care of that... ***it's better for the reviewers to pay for their lights, anyway***.,,,"_
> 
> I believe that to be not only incorrect (imo)...but not supported by any CPF policy that I have ever come across (please indicate where I might be mistaken on this).
> 
> _"...Regardless of whether I purchase an H30, as long as they plan to release an 18650 version I plan on waiting *impatiently* with my finger hoving over the paypal button! ..."_
> 
> My feelings exactly...which is why I ask questions concerning upcoming products; numbers available; who will actually be _selling_ them and where we can indeed _find_ any of this information if the release is not supported in this thread or elsewhere.
> Hope that I don't come off as to 'cut and dry'; yet I tend to see many things pretty simply as they occur and tend to believe that CPF members are pretty darn good customers out here who (very frankly) day in and day out promote these products pretty tirelessly (250 some odd replies; 20 some odd thousand views...and counting).


 
Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear in my replies...

I meant not to worry about the availability of the 18650 light because in all likelihood there won't be any availability issues with the H30. Weird that they didn't update their website though, even if they're going through a transitional period. IIRC there no major availability issues with the H50 after production got started... even Q5s have been available en-masse. We should be good to go when they release the H60. :thumbsup:

Concerning whether it's against CPF policy for reviewers to pay money to the manufacturer of a light to purchase the light they want to review... uh..? If you buy a light from a vendor and review it, that's what you've done. I'm confused...:thinking:


----------



## Rzr800

Daekar said:


> "...Concerning whether it's against CPF policy for reviewers to pay money to the manufacturer of a light to purchase the light they want to review... uh..? If you buy a light from a vendor and review it, that's what you've done. I'm confused...":thinking:


 
Thanks for not taking my reply the wrong way and in the spirit of which it was intended.

As for the above; when you stated that:
".._As for specific reviewers, *the CPF community will take care of that*... *it's better for the reviewers to pay for their lights, anyway..."*_

...I am simply of the opinion that it is in the continuing interest of CPF members to actively lobby manufacturers for both advance delivery of new lights and at as little cost as possible to chosen CPF reviewers. The CPF community has absolutely no vehicle in place to lobby or "take care of" the former and the latter is basically trust in your fellow man or forum member...something that I have yet to witness be a problem on this forum (these people put in a lot of time/hard work and do a damn good job...let's not ever dictate what arrangement that they make with anybody beyond what would come out sooner or later anyways if 'beyond' ridiculous).

Again, thank you for allowing my opinion and know that I appreciate yours as well without the both of us getting to far off-topic (which is most likely my fault).


----------



## photonhoer

George (Zebralight)

After all these pages, I just had to add my $.02. 

I received two H50s right after they first came out, and took them to the jungles of South America for 2 weeks of full time use in pretty strenuous circumstances. (See review at http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178839.) 

Since then we have used them for more mundane uses: at home (farm chores and reading at night when I don't want to disturb my wife) and on the road camping and exploring wild places in the US and Central America (we just returned from 3 months of work and travel in Mexico and Guatemala.) They have been terrificly reliable, rugged, and extremely long-lived on L91 batteries - literally months at a time of constant use on one cell.

Based on this, some opinions and suggestions:

1. This is the most generally useful light I have ever encountered. I always have one in my pocket. I try to also have a narrow-beam light as well, like a Fenix L1D, but if I had to choose, I'd retain the Zebralight (as I recently did in Guatemala when I sold my Fenix to a man who also really needed a reliable light.)

2. Make as many battery/form factor lights as you can sell... BUT ALWAYS OFFER EACH OF YOUR INNOVATIONS IN THE AA FORM FACTOR!! This is the most widely available battery in the world. Other batteries allow very interesting and sexier design features, but for basic utility the AA is hands-down the most useful and most easily replenished. New heads (esp. circuitry) and switches should be offered in the AA form factor as well as others -- PLEASE!!

3. I understand the arguments for simplicity - for my purposes I tend to strongly favor end-cap twisty switching for reliability. But I do not think that 2 light levels involve 'simpler' circuitry than 3. Three levels are more flexible and I have repeatedly found that I use low for one group of tasks (camp chores, navigating in a familiar or at least predictable environment), medium for another group of tasks (reading in bed, more detailed or slightly longer range searching), and high is for trail/street walking and examining the middle-range environment. Two levels in circuit design is not 'more simple' than 3 levels, and being able to call upon the light level one really needs is a truly awesome accomplishment of modern light design. PLEASE KEEP THE FULL 3 LEVELS YOU ARE OFFERING. They are well chosen and very useful.

4. Your headlamp design is by far the most useful and flexible design on the market. The headband and the silicon bracket work extremely well, with adjustment being easy and yet stable in the face of activity. Great design!!

Keep up the good work; I look forward to each of your new designs, but please offer each of your innovations in the AA form factor!!

John


----------



## RGB_LED

ZebraLight said:


> The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, *we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights*.


 I can hardly wait for the 18650 light - hope it has an R2 emitter :devil:... 

I am also very interested in seeing what Zebralight will do with a handheld light given the quality and well thought-out design of the H50...


----------



## phypaa

Help!
Should I wait for the next AA light or just order one!
It is too attractive!


----------



## OrezzerO

A couple of photos to show packaging and accessories:


----------



## powernoodle

I would like to see an H50 with push button UI.


----------



## adamlau

powernoodle said:


> I would like to see an H50 with push button UI.


I would rather see a twist-on H30. Problem with EDCing the H30 with your keys is the likelihood of accidental pocket activation. Some beamshots posted in Beamshots: ZebraLight H50-Q5 vs. H30-Q5.


----------



## 9volt

adamlau said:


> I would rather see a twist-on H30. Problem with EDCing the H30 with your keys is the likelihood of accidental pocket activation. Some beamshots posted in Beamshots: ZebraLight H50-Q5 vs. H30-Q5.



I don't think it would be that hard to disable the switch in the current H30 and make it a twisty.


----------



## wvaltakis2

Might be more difficult than you think, the switch on mine seems to be momentary only, like the HDS and only used for signalling. 

~Chip


----------



## Edwood

You can always untwist the bottom cap a little and it works as a lock out for the button.

I did notice that the switch can be a little screwy. Sometimes when you tighten up the cap, it is momentary only, or won't turn on at all. If you untwist and tighten up again it usually solves the problem. 

Hope this isn't a defect.


----------



## WadeF

If you want a twist, get the H50, if you want a push button get the H30.  I prefer the push button UI for use as a headlamp, which is it's main purpose. The twisty takes two hands, so if it's on your headband you need both hands free. With the H30 you can change modes with only one hand, leaving the other hand to hold onto whatever. 

Love the H30 so far.


----------



## WadeF

phypaa said:


> Help!
> Should I wait for the next AA light or just order one!
> It is too attractive!



Is there another AA on the way? I love my H50 and H30. I'm going to have a hard time not buying everything Zebralight comes out with. 

I'm working up a review on the H30. I may get it up tonight. I have pictures of the H30, now I need to take some beam shots.


----------



## Edwood

I love the H30-Q5, but it needs to have a lower low. It's too bright. Other levels are perfect, though.

Another thing, how about an H30-Q5 with a reflector? Perhaps the inner part of the bezel can be countersunk and polished after anodizing to make it an integrated reflector? Or a redesigned H30 (H31 perhaps?) with a larger head allowing for a small reflector.

-Ed


----------



## kaichu dento

I have a preference for universally available AA's but would like to have the tighter beam, hence confusion!

To buy the H30 or the H50, I'll probably wait to see if they come out with any other combinations.


----------



## bhds

photonhoer said:


> George (Zebralight)
> 
> 
> 2. Make as many battery/form factor lights as you can sell... BUT ALWAYS OFFER EACH OF YOUR INNOVATIONS IN THE AA FORM FACTOR!! This is the most widely available battery in the world. Other batteries allow very interesting and sexier design features, but for basic utility the AA is hands-down the most useful and most easily replenished. New heads (esp. circuitry) and switches should be offered in the AA form factor as well as others -- PLEASE!!
> 
> ......PLEASE KEEP THE FULL 3 LEVELS YOU ARE OFFERING. They are well chosen and very useful.




+1,000


----------



## Edwood

Oh, c'mon this is CPF. Second only to AA's, CR123's are the most common battery in my household. Not everyone is a world traveler.


----------



## Edwood

Oh, for those that missed it, there are AA and 123 versions for each coming out.



> Originally Posted by *ZebraLight*
> 
> 
> _We will release them in the order of H30, H501 and H51. The H501 is an AA version of the H30 (click switch, recessed lens, etc.). The H51 will have a traditional reflector instead of a lens._


I'll be buying one of each for sure. Would love the H501 if it has a lower low than the H30. 

ZebraLight, please make an H31. An H30 with reflector would end up replacing my beloved Seoul Modded PT EOS if it has decent spill radius and throw.

-Ed


----------



## kaichu dento

Well then I guess it'll be the H501 for me too! 

When is it expected to be available?


----------



## OrezzerO

After using my H30 for a few days I am happy to report this is one awesome light!! 

The medium and high brightness levels are just right, and the low is perfect depending on the situation. It seems just right for illuminating larger rooms enough to navigate by or unobtrusive outdoor maneuvering... I see using this mode more as a night light mode while camping or to illuminate rooms for extended periods in a power outage. The only time I thought it was too bright was flipping it on in a smallish bedroom with white ceilings and walls after a few hours of sleep. It was bright enough to make me squint a bit before my eyes adjusted. No big whoop. 

The beam angle is perfect IMO... I know some people wanted this to be 100% spill like to H50 but the angle is wide enough that it really spills out to illuminate an entire room or area except for that very close to the light. It also allows you to walk around in darkness and not blind the be-jebus out of everyone in the area, not to mention gives enough throw to bushwhack around in total darkness much better than a pure flood would offer (I would think... I do not own a H50). I suppose if you were crawling, a young child, or a dwarf it may be a little too tight of a beam...

This is my favorite light I own by far and I look forward to purchasing the updated AA version and possibly some of the flashlights when I see the offerings. I would love to see zebra make a lantern!! Or something that one of the upcoming flashlights or headlamps could be docked to that act as a lantern/diffuser.. make it a combination lantern/ipod dock (jk) 

Other observations/opinions/requests

-Quality accessories included (a storage case/pouch for the extra parts would be nice) 
-Optional presentation case offering
-Serial numbers and engraving of make/model would be nice… This light is a blank slate unless you look inside….
-Needs *slightly* thicker battery tube body and end cap IMO
-Groves for tritium inserts

Great job!


----------



## ViReN

I would love to have H30 Q5 with UI having Infinite brightness adjustment when the switch is pressed fully and half clicking on the switch changes the levels as it is doing now.


----------



## JimH

OrezzerO said:


> After using my H30 for a few days I am happy to report this is one awesome light!!
> 
> The medium and high brightness levels are just right, and the low is perfect depending on the situation. It seems just right for illuminating larger rooms enough to navigate by or unobtrusive outdoor maneuvering... I see using this mode more as a night light mode while camping or to illuminate rooms for extended periods in a power outage. The only time I thought it was too bright was flipping it on in a smallish bedroom with white ceilings and walls after a few hours of sleep. It was bright enough to make me squint a bit before my eyes adjusted. No big whoop.
> 
> The beam angle is perfect IMO... I know some people wanted this to be 100% spill like to H50 but the angle is wide enough that it really spills out to illuminate an entire room or area except for that very close to the light. It also allows you to walk around in darkness and not blind the be-jebus out of everyone in the area, not to mention gives enough throw to bushwhack around in total darkness much better than a pure flood would offer (I would think... I do not own a H50). I suppose if you were crawling, a young child, or a dwarf it may be a little too tight of a beam...








Of the hundreds of lights that I own, this is now one of my all time favorites. The light levels, beam pattern, size, weight, and construction are all perfect IMHO. It just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## jbviau

Maybe I missed it, but I hadn't seen mention in this thread yet of the fact that the H30 is now up on Zebralight's website too...

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=184


----------



## WadeF

I'm almost tempted to buy another some time to just keep on my keychain. Wondering how it would hold up on the keychain, but it would be an aweseome keychain light I think. It could flood an area with light when needed.


----------



## adamlau

I needed to remove a few items off my keychain to accomodate the H30-Q5. Doing well so far with no nicks, mars, or visible scratches in a pocket full of coins. 1/4 turn lock out is recommended.


----------



## JimH

jbviau said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I hadn't seen mention in this thread yet of the fact that the H30 is now up on Zebralight's website too...
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=184


I ordered mine from the FenixStore.com on Thursday. It showed up in my mail box in California on Saturday. Now that's service.


----------



## Art Vandelay

jbviau said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I hadn't seen mention in this thread yet of the fact that the H30 is now up on Zebralight's website too...
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=184



Shipped from Shanghai, China.


----------



## LA OZ

Lately, I have been more interested in headlamp than hand held torches. Is the H501 coming soon or should I get the H30?


----------



## Pokerstud

LA OZ said:


> Lately, I have been more interested in headlamp than hand held torches. Is the H501 coming soon or should I get the H30?



Zebralight stated earlier that next is a 18650 powered H60, then some flashlights, then another AA platform (H501 ?). So a couple months out yet. I'd get the H30.


----------



## Daniel_sk

You guys are bad!  I just ordered one from fenix-store.com .


----------



## LA OZ

. I hope it is better than 2 Princeton Tec EOS that I am selling to get 1 of H30.


----------



## OrezzerO

jbviau said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I hadn't seen mention in this thread yet of the fact that the H30 is now up on Zebralight's website too...
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=184





and *gasp* it is $10 cheaper directly from their website!

How can fenix-store offer the same thing for more $$ ?

This seems backwards from normal MSRP / direct ordering logic....

Oh well... it's still worth what i paid at fenix-store ... grumble..


----------



## Daniel_sk

Zebralight ships from China. Fenix-store prices includes shipping. And you could also use the CPF8 code to get a 8% discount.


----------



## whippoorwill

OrezzerO said:


> and *gasp* it is $10 cheaper directly from their website!
> 
> How can fenix-store offer the same thing for more $$ ?
> 
> This seems backwards from normal MSRP / direct ordering logic....
> 
> Oh well... it's still worth what i paid at fenix-store ... grumble..


 
By the time that you add in the shipping from Zebra Light and factor in the cpf8 discount and free shipping from The Fenix Store , there is no difference in the cost delivered to your door. Pennies at most.

Do the math!


----------



## OrezzerO

jbviau said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I hadn't seen mention in this thread yet of the fact that the H30 is now up on Zebralight's website too...
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=184





and *gasp* it is $10 cheaper directly from their website!

How can fenix-store offer the same thing for more $$ ?

This seems backwards from normal MSRP / direct ordering logic....

Oh well... it's still worth what i paid at fenix-store ... grumble..


----------



## OrezzerO

I will somewhat answer my own question by saying that fenix-store had excellent service, free shipping, and offered other items that I could purchase at the same time... so that is definitely something... I guess if I were to order another light I would give zebralight direct a shot and save $5 or so (to my zip) on the order... but I'll temper my previous post by saying that I am sure I will be ordering from fenix-store again in the future....


----------



## moses

No question my vote: 

AA
clickie like the H30
80 degree beam like the H30. 
Lock out capable. 

Sounds like your H501. 

The only difference is that I'd drive the light brighter on the brightest mode. Fenix can get about 80 lumens out of a good Q5 L1D off a single rechargeable AA 1.2 volts. Surely Zebralight can also? 

This would be my ideal light Zebralight. 

Mo


----------



## Art Vandelay

$10 cheaper is significant.

I looked a little closer. 

$59 with an 8 percent discount and free shipping is $54.28.

$49 with $5 shipping is $54.

28 cents is not significant. To me, it is worth something that Fenix-Store is standing behind the purchase (in addition to the manufacturer).


----------



## adamlau

I just found out that I reside 4.62 miles from the ZebraLight CA office :twothumbs .


----------



## whippoorwill

OrezzerO said:


> I will somewhat answer my own question by saying that fenix-store had excellent service, free shipping, and offered other items that I could purchase at the same time... so that is definitely something... I guess if I were to order another light I would give zebralight direct a shot and save $5 or so (to my zip) on the order... but I'll temper my previous post by saying that I am sure I will be ordering from fenix-store again in the future....


 
As I said before, the difference is a grand total of $0.28 delivered to your door.


----------



## OrezzerO

whippoorwill said:


> As I said before, the difference is a grand total of $0.28 delivered to your door.



hmmmm.. i didn't ask for/get the 8% discount... that would have made it a non-issue...

ya live, ya learn, ya burn....


----------



## jayflash

You guys won't believe this, but in spite of my sigline, I really wasn't looking for another light.

*H O W E V E R, :naughty: *these lights are masterpieces of flexibility, convenience, usefulness, design, style, engineering and...

So I hope the Fenix Store replenishes their stock today. I kin tardly wate!


----------



## Patriot

adamlau said:


> I just found out that I reside 4.62 miles from the ZebraLight CA office :twothumbs .




Sounds like a chance for a local pick-up. :naughty:


----------



## Scottiver

Art Vandelay said:


> $10 cheaper is significant.
> 
> I looked a little closer.
> 
> $59 with an 8 percent discount and free shipping is $54.28.
> 
> $49 with $5 shipping is $54.
> 
> 28 cents is not significant. To me, it is worth something that Fenix-Store is standing behind the purchase (in addition to the manufacturer).


 
When I ordered mine last week, Fenixstores website wouldn't let me use the CPF8 coupon code but it did let me use the CPF5 coupon code. No big deal to me.
When I ordered my H50 direct from Zebralight it took 16 days to get to California.
I'd much rather order from Fenixstore and get it in a few days (when they're in stock) than wait over two weeks.
Has anyone recieved a shipping notice from Fenixstore today for their H30's? They were supposed to ship the latest shipment today but I did not recieve a shipping notice today.


----------



## Scottiver

*wrong quote* correction below


----------



## Scottiver

adamlau said:


> I just found out that I reside 4.62 miles from the ZebraLight CA office :twothumbs .


 
They have a California office?
Are they, will they be shipping from there?


----------



## kevinm

OrezzerO said:


> hmmmm.. i didn't ask for/get the 8% discount... that would have made it a non-issue...
> 
> ya live, ya learn, ya burn....



Email David. He might well give you the discount even now. There's a reason we buy from him! (okay, there are many...)


----------



## Patriot

Does anyone know when the second batch is shipping from Fenix-store? I ordered 7-10 days ago.

Thanks


----------



## mariposaoyako

I purchased my H30 from zebra's web site.
This is great light.

But there are 2 bad point.

A hole of GITD switch cap is in wrong place.

I put my H30 on desk strongly that is in high mode, then the light is turned off.

Is this phenomenon only to mine?


----------



## Edwood

mariposaoyako said:


> I purchased my H30 from zebra's web site.
> This is great light.
> 
> But there are 2 bad point.
> 
> A hole of GITD switch cap is in wrong place.
> 
> I put my H30 on desk strongly that is in high mode, then the light is turned off.
> 
> Is this phenomenon only to mine?



The holes are not evenly spaced and symmetrical, it only really fits one way.


----------



## brunt_sp

Edwood said:


> I did notice that the switch can be a little screwy. Sometimes when you tighten up the cap, it is momentary only, or won't turn on at all. If you untwist and tighten up again it usually solves the problem.
> Hope this isn't a defect.


Mine was working perfectly. Now It's doing the same as Edwood's. Nothing is solving the problem as yet.


----------



## Patriot

My order status was updated today and now says "shipped." I'm part of the second batch group. I can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## Scottiver

Patriot36 said:


> My order status was updated today and now says "shipped." I'm part of the second batch group. I can hardly wait to get it!


 
Mine still says back ordered. They were supposed to ship last Friday.


----------



## adamlau

Edwood said:


> I did notice that the switch can be a little screwy. Sometimes when you tighten up the cap, it is momentary only, or won't turn on at all.


Screwy UI with mine as well. Cleaning of the contacts, removing and replacing the battery and adjusting the tailcap does nothing. However, allowing the H30-Q5 to sit for a few hours on its own always seems to do the trick. Screwy UI indeed. Other than that, it is indeed a fine specimen of a light.


----------



## Daniel_sk

D'oh ! 
I hope it's not an issue on every single H30..


----------



## Edwood

adamlau said:


> Screwy UI with mine as well. Cleaning of the contacts, removing and replacing the battery and adjusting the tailcap does nothing. However, allowing the H30-Q5 to sit for a few hours on its own always seems to do the trick. Screwy UI indeed. Other than that, it is indeed a fine specimen of a light.



Yeah, mine does that a lot. Most of the time, unscrewing and screwing the tailcap works, and it often is back to normal if I leave it alone.

Annoying, though. Makes it unusable for pocket carry with tailcap lockout. I use it as a headlamp all the time, so it does not normally interfere day to day for me.

-Ed


----------



## karlthev

Daniel_sk said:


> D'oh !
> I hope it's not an issue on every single H30..





Yeah, really!! I orderd two and urged a buddy of mine to order one as well!!:shakehead


Karl


----------



## mariposaoyako

Edwood said:


> The holes are not evenly spaced and symmetrical, it only really fits one way.


 
Oh, I was under the impression that the holes are evenly spaced.
Now I have made it fit perfectly. Thanks Edwood.


----------



## tino_ale

Daniel_sk said:


> D'oh !
> I hope it's not an issue on every single H30..



Can H30 owner chim in and confirm this? I ordered one and I'm kind of concerned if the UI doesn't work as expected... When I need my lights to turn on, I don't want to do a trick so that they come on as expected


----------



## Phaserburn

tino_ale said:


> Can H30 owner chim in and confirm this? I ordered one and I'm kind of concerned if the UI doesn't work as expected... When I need my lights to turn on, I don't want to do a trick so that they come on as expected


 
+1

:ironic:


----------



## Edwood

It only happens right after a battery change for me. Basically anytime I unscrew the tailcap. When just left by itself, I have not had that problem. 

But yeah, if you want a rock solid 99.999% reliable headlamp, the H30 is not it.

-Ed


----------



## tino_ale

Edwood said:


> It only happens right after a battery change for me. Basically anytime I unscrew the tailcap. When just left by itself, I have not had that problem.
> 
> But yeah, if you want a rock solid 99.999% reliable headlamp, the H30 is not it.
> 
> -Ed



I'm not to the point where my life relies on the headlamp, in which case I would like a rock solid 99.999% reliable headlamp. But I do think it's totally silly if you cannot lockout the headlamp by unscrewing the tailcap. It's not practical, either you don't lockout the light either when you want it on you have to wait for a while. Then ou have a problem when you swap batteries too.

Could you tell us how long the light needs to settle before you can turn it on?

Does it happen with both CR123 and RCR123?

If this thing is confirmed it would be a major flaw. I hope Zebralight can adress this issue soon. And I hope this is identified as an isolated occurence only!

People who have received their H30 please keep reporting if you have this problem or not...


----------



## tino_ale

OK I have posted a Poll HERE so that we can see if this UI switch problem is a real design flaw or a rare occurence that doesn't affect all the headlamps.


----------



## Edwood

LOL, now I can't get it to lock into momentary now. I'll try later again. But now it't working fine after unscrewing a bit, and even with the battery completely removed. Maybe it's because the battery is not all the way charged? Perhaps it has issues with greater than 3V?

I'll try later with a fresh primary and see if it does the same thing.


----------



## Edwood

Just put in a fresh Duracell Ultra 123. Voltage was at 3.243V. 

And it's stuck in momentary.  I'm leaving it alone and see if it goes back to normal.


----------



## DM51

This does not sound right at all - far too many reports of erratic UI problems on brand new lights. 

Does anyone have a contact at Zebralight so they can be alerted to this problem and get it rectified?


----------



## tino_ale

Thanks Edwood for keeping us updated... but could you please post in the poll thread I've started? I hope it will help identifying how many faulty H30 are out there and maybe help Zebralight to adress the defect if it is one (looks like one unfortunately)


----------



## Edwood

Still stuck in momentary. I'll check it again in an hour or so. 

Tino_ale, I posted in your poll and voted as well.


----------



## tomab

In everyone's opinion does this sound like it would be reason enough to cancel any H30's that might be on backorder and wait for Zebralight to address these issues? Or is this not a "major" issue?

I just don't like being involved in the beta testing phase of new products when hard earned money is at stake. I would think these bugs should have been worked out before public release. Yes...No..?


----------



## RdlyLite

tomab said:


> In everyone's opinion does this sound like it would be reason enough to cancel any H30's that might be on backorder and wait for Zebralight to address these issues? Or is this not a "major" issue?
> 
> I just don't like being involved in the beta testing phase of new products when hard earned money is at stake. I would think these bugs should have been worked out before public release. Yes...No..?


 
My light came today and all is well with both Li-ion and Primaries. I personally thing a few slipped throught the QC cracks. Just taking a look at how well it was constructed, makes you question whether these are widespread issues (faulty UI).


----------



## LA OZ

I hate to be a beta tester and was thinking of canceling the order. Unfortunately it had been shipped.


----------



## Patriot

LA OZ said:


> I hate to be a beta tester and was thinking of canceling the order. Unfortunately it had been shipped.



Maybe we'll get a beta tester discount if our lights malfunction too..


----------



## Art Vandelay

I hope ZebraLight handles this problem well. They have fantastic designs. I would not be surprised if they eventually become one of the leaders. Of course, I would rather they never had any problems at all, but even great companies sometimes have to do a recall (even Surefire). I'm not saying things are at that point yet. However, at this point it would be a recall of three lights.


----------



## coors

I have an H30 ordered from Zebralight and even though right now the focus of the H30 is on it's problematic behaviour, as it should be in my opinion...I have a Li-Ion battery choice question. I'm looking at the Tenergy 3.0v 900mah cells and am wondering if these might be a better or worse choice than the 3.7v Li-Ion offerings (AW, Ultrafire, etc.) Is there any difference in how these two different voltage might affect the H30's output...either lumens or runtime? Sorry if I'm not very clear...I'm not very familiar with electronics speak.

coors


----------



## matrixshaman

No problem on the H30 I have - ran it in real world use for about 15 minutes on high and it worked great! Ran through modes several times and on - off cycles all with no problem. This was second batch from 4sevens. This is an AWESOME light - so much nicer having the one handed on - off - mode changing. And it's so small you just reach with your thumb and index finger to squeeze the switch - very ergonomic and easy.


----------



## matrixshaman

Spoke too soon - mine has the 'issue' too. See my notes in the vote thread here for some possible ideas and a possible temporary fix. Post #20 has the info :click here


----------



## matrixshaman

I have gotten consistent results now with my 'fix' with different battery types and the 'reset' I found seems to work every time with all batteries - see the link in my last post to see the 'fix' - which is only temporary until you change batteries or lock out the tailcap. We'll have to leave it to Zebralight to make the real fix on this one I suspect - but in the meantime at least you can get your light working right through one full battery use and the fix I found only takes a few seconds.


----------



## DM51

Matrix, I've just posted in the other thread (link below). Well done for finding this fix - excellent work.

We now have 2 threads running on this. I think one should be closed, to avoid confusion and cross-posting. It's too late to merge them, and they are both good threads. 

I think for the time being I will close this one as it is probably now being superseded. 

Please continue in the other thread.


----------

